# Méjico o México



## Lems

He visto el uso de Méjico en el foro pero me suena extraño. Es correcta esta grafía? 

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## cuchuflete

Oi Lems,

Si fuera Mexicano, no me gustaría nada con jota.

Saludos,
Cuxu


----------



## esance

Hola lems,

He encontrado lo siguiente:

En castellano antiguo no existía el sonido actual de "j". Palabras como "caja", "bajo" o "jarabe" se escribían con "x": "caxa", "baxo", "xarabe" y esa "x" se pronunciaba como en inglés "sh", es decir como se pronunciaría en inglés "casha", "basho", "sharabe". 

"México" o "Texas" se escribían (y se escriben todavía así) porque se pronunciaban "Méshico", "Teshas". Cuando cambió la pronunciación de "x" ("sh") a "j", algunas palabras (básicamente nombres propios) conservaron la "x" en su grafía aunque su pronunciación es con "j". 

Por otra parte, la grafía "x" pasó a representar el sonido de "ks", como en "examen", "exigir", etc. 

* Hay que añadir que la letra "j" tenía antiguamente el mismo sonido que la "j" inglesa, es decir, "Juan" se pronunciaba como en inglés "John", luego pasó a pronunciarse como "sh" y finalmente como se pronuncia ahora. Es decir, tanto "x" (sh) como "j" desembocaron en el mismo sonido -la "j" actual-) 

En España, se acostumbra a escribir "Méjico", "Tejas", "Javier" o "Jiménez" para acomodarlos a su pronunciación actual, mientras en América se suele escribir "México", "Texas", "Xavier" o "Ximénez" 

La Real Academia de la Lengua Española permite escribir esos nombres de las dos maneras. Lo que es un error inaceptable es pronunciar "México" o "Texas" como hacen los ingleses, es decir,"Méksico" o "Teksas", ya que en castellano esos nombres no se han pronunciado nunca así. 

La pronunciación antigua de "x" en castellano como "sh" explica porque los ingleses llaman "sherry" al vino de Jerez. Por supuesto, Jerez se pronunciaba en castellano antiguo "Xerés".

Espero que sirva!!


----------



## Drake

Abreviando... Escribe México pero pronuncia Méjico. OK?


----------



## Andrew

Estimado Amigo,

Aquí tienes un link, en donde encontraras una amplia y fabulosa explicación a tu duda, se basan en la historia para dar a conocer las raices de esta palabra, http://users.hotlink.com.br/saulob/origmexico.htm

Atentamente
Andrew


----------



## Artrella

Drake said:
			
		

> Abreviando... Escribe México pero pronuncia Méjico. OK?




Creo que el uso de la "X" se debe al español antiguo que luego devino en "J". Lo mismo sucede con el nombre de la ciudad valenciana de "Xátiva" a la cual algunos llaman también "Játiva", o con los nombres propios "Xavier" "Javier" but I think the pronunciation is not the same with an "X" and with a "J".  The "X" sounds as "SH" in "show"... Is it like this?  Art


----------



## Lems

esance said:
			
		

> Hola lems,
> 
> He encontrado lo siguiente:
> 
> En castellano antiguo no existía el sonido actual de "j". Palabras como "caja", "bajo" o "jarabe" se escribían con "x": "caxa", "baxo", "xarabe" y esa "x" se pronunciaba como en inglés "sh", es decir como se pronunciaría en inglés "casha", "basho", "sharabe".
> 
> "México" o "Texas" se escribían (y se escriben todavía así) porque se pronunciaban "Méshico", "Teshas". Cuando cambió la pronunciación de "x" ("sh") a "j", algunas palabras (básicamente nombres propios) conservaron la "x" en su grafía aunque su pronunciación es con "j".
> 
> Por otra parte, la grafía "x" pasó a representar el sonido de "ks", como en "examen", "exigir", etc.
> 
> * Hay que añadir que la letra "j" tenía antiguamente el mismo sonido que la "j" inglesa, es decir, "Juan" se pronunciaba como en inglés "John", luego pasó a pronunciarse como "sh" y finalmente como se pronuncia ahora. Es decir, tanto "x" (sh) como "j" desembocaron en el mismo sonido -la "j" actual-)
> 
> En España, se acostumbra a escribir "Méjico", "Tejas", "Javier" o "Jiménez" para acomodarlos a su pronunciación actual, mientras en América se suele escribir "México", "Texas", "Xavier" o "Ximénez"
> 
> La Real Academia de la Lengua Española permite escribir esos nombres de las dos maneras. Lo que es un error inaceptable es pronunciar "México" o "Texas" como hacen los ingleses, es decir,"Méksico" o "Teksas", ya que en castellano esos nombres no se han pronunciado nunca así.
> 
> La pronunciación antigua de "x" en castellano como "sh" explica porque los ingleses llaman "sherry" al vino de Jerez. Por supuesto, Jerez se pronunciaba en castellano antiguo "Xerés".
> 
> Espero que sirva!!



¡*Esance*, tú eres una enciclopedia! Muchas gracias por la clase. Para mi siempre ha sido un misterio la pronuncia del X em español. 

Y me parece que la escrita antigua del j como x es todavía actual em Galicia, que es una mezcla de español con portugués, ¿verdad?

Saludos brasileños  

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Oi Lems,
> 
> Si fuera Mexicano, no me gustaría nada con jota.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuxu



¿Ni una joya, Cuchu?     

Abraço

Lems


----------



## Artrella

Drake said:
			
		

> Lo que si tengo que decir es que Javier y Játiva, en catalán y valenciano se escriben Xavier y Xàtiva y se pronuncian "sh" pero eso no es Español.
> 
> Que vaya bien!




Drake, sí es Español, lo que no es es CASTELLANO!!!! Aunque se diga el Reino de Valencia o el País Vasco....  Cariños, Art


----------



## Drake

Artrella said:
			
		

> Drake, sí es Español, lo que no es es CASTELLANO!!!! Aunque se diga el Reino de Valencia o el País Vasco....  Cariños, Art


Me he perdido... 
¿Que quieres decir con eso?


----------



## Lems

Gracias a todos. Ha sido muy instructivo.

Saludos brasileños

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Artrella

Drake said:
			
		

> Me he perdido...
> ¿Que quieres decir con eso?




Ay Draaakkkeee!!!  El idioma que nosotros hablamos es el castellano, español no serían todos? Incluyendo el valenciano, catalán, basque, etc???  Aclarame esto porfis!!!!  No te pierdas...buscate que te encontrás... Art


----------



## STIBY

Hola! 

Primero presentarme, yo soy Stiballitz Segura, mexicana. No veo muchos mexicanos por aquí   y me llamó la atención el tema. La X es un "big issue" en mi país, cada región lo pronuncia diferente. Los antiguos aztecas eran conocidos también como Mexicas que se pronuncia "meshicas", esto fué en el centro del país, en lo que hoy es la Ciudad de México. En la misma Cd. hay un área conocida como Xochimilco y se pronuncia "Sochimilco"...   también hay un lugar llamado Xoco y es "Joco" así que como verán en México esto es confuso. 

Ahora vivo en Cancún, (la zona maya de México) y por acá por lo menos es más uniforme, cualquier X se pronuncia "sh" debido a que los mayas asi lo pronunciaban. 

Lo que si me queda claro es que los MUCHOS dialectos que nuestros indígenas tienen, afecta directamente la pronunciación de nuestras palabras, sobre todo las que tienen raíz en los mismos. Como generalmente pasa con la X aquí en México. 

Hace como una semana ví en un noticiero que en la última edición del Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española acaban de insertar la palabra MEJICO... en realidad para mi siempre será MEXICO y creo que pasa igual con muchos de mis connacionales. 

QUE TENGAN UN LINDO DÍA!   
BYE!


----------



## Pablete

Para mí "Méjico" es más correcto que "México" porque, aunque ambas grafías están aceptadas, al ser el español o castellano una lengua fonológica (su pronunciación se deriva perfectamente a partir de su escritura) la escritura natural es la primera. 

Añadiendo algo al comentario de Drake, digo que yo siendo de Madrid, no me molesta en absoluto que haya otras lenguas importantes en España.
Además me acaba de entrar una duda: ¿el valenciano no es idioma oficial en españa? ¿No se enseña en las escuelas?

un saludo


----------



## belén

Yo creo que por respeto a los mexicanos se tiene que escribir siempre con "X", para los españoles que lean esto y me entiendan, es como lo que pasa en nuestras tierras con A Coruña, Lleida etc. Es una cuestión de tolerancia y respeto hacia un pasado del que afortunadamente, se conservó una herencia.


----------



## Pablete

No estoy de acuerdo contigo Belén. Me parece muy bien que existan otras culturas y que se fomenten, pero no por ello nuestro idioma ha de corromperse. Al igual que yo no exijo a un vasco que escriba "Euscadi" o a un catalán "Cataluña" cuando están escribiendo en sus respectivas lenguas (se escribiría Euskadi y Catalunya), no tiene lógica que fuera de Méjico, Galicia y de Cataluña debamos escribir A Coruña, Lleida o México.


----------



## David

Doña Ximena era la mujer del Cid, pero el apellido se escribe Jiménez. El punto mío--y yo fui que abrí la Caja de Pandora--era que en la prensa y la literatura de muchos países latinoamericanos y también con frecuencia en la prensa española, se ven las formas Méjico, mejicano, tejano. Acabo de leer en el New York Times la reseña de un nuevo libre sobre los Texas Rangers, o Llaneros de Texas, en la cual se usa siempre el término que usaban durante el breve período cuando Texas una República, "the Tejanos." Los mexicanos, orgullosos de la tradición maya y azteca en su lengua nacional, usan la forma x, pero es solo un anacronismo, indicando un sonido que todavía indica en portugués, catalán y valenciano, pero no en castellano. Pero escribir mejicano, no es, lo siento, como comentó un forero ayer, un insulto a juicio de la *maýoría de los mexicanos*, y dudaría que lo tomarían así. Y el amigo que dijo que la x en México y Texas no se debería pronunciar como "ks" no habla de Londres en vez de London y Edimburgo en vez de Edinburgh, pronunciado Edinbora? Y el nombre de London tiene relación con la ciudad de Lund, en Suecia...así que decir London in Inglaterra es incorrecto? Por favor, gente!


----------



## Samaruc

La forma fonética y más normativa es "Méjico", pero la forma "México" es la tradicional en ese país y, dado que los propios mexicanos prefieren escribirlo así, considero que lo lógico es que se respete su decisión. Por tanto, para mí, México. Creo que no cuesta tanto ser tolerante, especialmente con temas que atañen a los sentimientos de todo un país.

Respecto a que el término español englobe todos los idiomas del Estado Español... Al menos en España se identifica español con castellano, no con las otras lenguas oficiales (A mí, más de una vez, al oírme hablar en valencià-català, me han espetado aquello de "Habla en español"). Además, el gallego está más emparentado con el portugués, el vasco también se habla en Francia y el catalán se extiende también a Francia e incluso a Italia (L'Alguer).

Y con respecto a la duda de Pablete... No emboliquem la troca! Que políticamente se dé dos nombres distintos a un idioma no significa que sean realmente dos idiomas distintos. Los valencianos, históricamente, hemos llamado valencià a nuestro idioma y por ello aparece una doble denominación, pero valencià y català son realidades ligeramente distintas de un mismo idioma... Si no me equivoco, en las constituciones de algunos países americanos aparece el castellano como idioma oficial mientras que en otros aparece el español. ¿Concluiremos que son lenguas distintas...? Quiero pensar que no.


----------



## belén

Samaruc, totalmente de acuerdo contigo. No entiendo porque Pablete habla de no "corromper" la lengua en un delicado tema como este. Si la RAE acepta México, aquí no estamos corrompiendo nada, más lo corrompe en Spanglish o algunos adolescentes con sus coletillas insoportables y sus vocabularios reducidos. 

Prácticamente soy medio chilanga (de México DF), no de pasaporte, pero sí de corazón y se muy bien que muchos mexicanos ven como una muestra de colonialismo más que se escriba Méjico. Dado que esto es así y es tan fácil subsanarlo,¿para que más complicaciones?

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## Pablete

Lo primero, mi enhorabuena a Dave que ha escrito con una corrección increíble.

En respuesta al compañero Samaruc:

Si algún día viajo a Méjico o viviera allí, por respeto escribiría con "x", pero creo que no tienes razón en dar a entender que no soy tolerante por apreciar mi idioma y buscar la máxima corrección en él. Al igual que tu aprecias tu idioma que es el valenciano-catalán yo aprecio el mío, y eso no implica que tú no puedas escribir "México", al igual que escribes "valencià" y "català" porque está aceptado. Pero si yo respeto a las personas que escriben así porque quieren afirmar una identidad, de la misma forma es lógico que nadie se enfade por que yo escriba "Méjico", "valenciano", etc. Por que por esa regla de respeto que mencionas todos deberíamos escribir en castellano (como ya se ha mencionado) "London", "Deutschland", "France", "Warszawa", y los respectivos nombres de Rusia y San Petersburgo en alfabeto cirílico para que no se ofendan los que viven en esos lugares.

un saludo 

P.S. gracias por informarme acerca del valenciano y catalán, no lo tenía claro. Algo he aprendido.


----------



## Pablete

Belén con todos mis respetos:

La tolerancia ha de ir en ambas direcciones, no solo en una. Si yo hago un esfuerzo por respetar algo que es diferente a mí, ese otro también debería hacer un esfuerzo en respetar una convicción mía. Ámbos términos están aceptados, luego usemos los dos y todos contentos 

A propósito Belén, estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo referente al Spanglish y demás. Eso sí que corrompe, jeje


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Pablete,

No he pretendido tacharte de intolerante, si lo has tomado así disculpa, estoy seguro de que no lo eres.

Creo que lo lógico, cuando se está hablando en un idioma, es utilizar los nombres en la traducción a ese idioma (así, al hablar en castellano sería Valencia y no València, Alemania y no Deutschland, etc.). 

El problema en el caso de México es que se trata del mismo idioma, no hay que traducir el nombre... Obviamente lo normativo es "Méjico" y puede usarse con total propiedad, pero allí toman lo de "México" como una seña de identidad y les molesta que se les cambie, son temas muy delicados, no sólo ortográficos... ¿Quiénes somos nosotros para decirles cómo se escribe el nombre de su ciudad o su país? ¡Si hasta la RAE lo admite...!

En fin, como bien dice Belén, ¿para qué complicarse?

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Drake

Pablete solo por curiosidad, cuando dices Washington ¿como lo pronuncias? ¿"uasintón"?
¿O es que acaso lo pronuncias como se dice en inglés pero como el español es una lengua fonológica lo escribes "Uóxinton"?
La verdad no veo que hay de malo en dejar los nombres escritos en la lengua de donde proceden. Y tampoco veo que sea tan malo que uno haga el esfuerzo de pronuncialos correctamente, con más o menos acierto, pero eso es lo de menos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Andrew

Yo diria que para finalizar el debate, se puede aplicar en este caso aquello de que los nombres propios no tienen ortografía.

Andrew


----------



## Pablete

Drake, has dado en el clavo, yo esa ciudad americana la escribo como debe ser, pero no "Uóxinton" que sería un estilo más de Cataluña, sino "Guósinton".

Es broma, jejeje. Está claro que hay palabras que son muy difíciles de trasladarlas a tu idioma, y más cuando son palabras modernas que se propagan más rápidamente del tiempo que lleva fomentar una traducción ("Internet" por ejemplo). Convence tú ahora a 400 millones de personas de que digan "Red Interna". 
Aún así hay gente que lo lleva al extremo; seguro que no soy el único que ha visto escrita la palabra "güisqui", ¿verdad?

un saludo, Drake, creo que he hablado contigo en alguna otro tema


----------



## el_novato

Hola "Pavlete", cómo comenta Samaruc, si se habla del mismo idioma no tiene porque cambiarse la forma de escribir; solo que se trate de otros idiomas, como tú lo mencionas, ejemplo London y Londres.

El Nombre Oficial de México es:   Estados Unidos Mexicanos.


Les mando "una lectura" y saludos desde Mé*x*ico


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Mexico se escribe con X porque viene de Mexica que era un grupo indígena que habitaba ese lugar, los Mexicas que también se les conocía como Aztecas.


----------



## funnydeal

*MÉXICO* proviene del NÁHUATL no del castellano ni del español, por lo tanto en mi opinión NO se trata sólo de una cuestión de ortografía o grafía, si no de TODO un context cultural y de identidad para nosotros los mexicanos.  Hoy en día seguimos teniendo tradiciones de nuestra civilizaciones prehispánicas lo que nos convierte en pueblo rico en tradiciones y de las cuales como meXicanos estamos orgullosos.

En el caso de que la palabra tuviese raíces latinas o castellanas, posiblemente estaría de acuerdo con el comentario de la "corrupción del lenguaje", pero ¿acaso Méjico no corrompe el origen e identidad?

Saludos desde MÉXICO.





			
				Pablete said:
			
		

> Lo primero, mi enhorabuena a Dave que ha escrito con una corrección increíble.
> 
> En respuesta al compañero Samaruc:
> 
> Si algún día viajo a Méjico o viviera allí, por respeto escribiría con "x", pero creo que no tienes razón en dar a entender que no soy tolerante por apreciar mi idioma y buscar la máxima corrección en él. Al igual que tu aprecias tu idioma que es el valenciano-catalán yo aprecio el mío, y eso no implica que tú no puedas escribir "México", al igual que escribes "valencià" y "català" porque está aceptado. Pero si yo respeto a las personas que escriben así porque quieren afirmar una identidad, de la misma forma es lógico que nadie se enfade por que yo escriba "Méjico", "valenciano", etc. Por que por esa regla de respeto que mencionas todos deberíamos escribir en castellano (como ya se ha mencionado) "London", "Deutschland", "France", "Warszawa", y los respectivos nombres de Rusia y San Petersburgo en alfabeto cirílico para que no se ofendan los que viven en esos lugares.
> 
> un saludo
> 
> P.S. gracias por informarme acerca del valenciano y catalán, no lo tenía claro. Algo he aprendido.


----------



## lercarafridi

Lems said:
			
		

> He visto el uso de Méjico en el foro pero me suena extraño. Es correcta esta grafía?
> 
> Lems
> 
> ________________________
> Gracias por sus correcciones.
> I appreciate any correction.



According to the last edition of the RAE dictionary, the spelling of the name of that country is MÉXICO /´meksico/, they wanted to unify the spelling and pronunciation of such words across the Spanish-speaking community, as English phonetics lacks the Spanish velar fricative /j/.


----------



## Pablete

Parece que los mejicanos (o mexicanos) sois la mar de patrióticos, y eso es bueno. Lo que me pregunto es si habrá gente allí en Méjico (o México) que por expresar más identidad pronuncien /'meksico/.


----------



## funnydeal

Pablete said:
			
		

> Parece que los mejicanos (o mexicanos) sois la mar de patrióticos, y eso es bueno. Lo que me pregunto es si habrá gente allí en Méjico (o México) que por expresar más identidad pronuncien /'meksico/.




No es eso Pablete

Al menos, en mi caso cuando veo escrito "Méjico"  no me dice nada, no late mi corazón en un sentimiento de identidad o patria.  

En cambio cuando veo escrito México, mi corazón sí late, me identifico con mi patria y cultura.


----------



## Magda

Sólo para información de todos: en el diccionario enciclopédico Nuevo Espasa Ilustrado (2004), México aparece así, con x, y no se da como alternativa la ortografía con "j". Además, la "Ortografía de la lengua española" de la RAE, Apéndice 2 --Nombres de países reconocidos por los organismos internacionales, con sus capitales y gentilicios-- dice, y cito textualmente:

México. País de América. GENT. mexicano, na. CAP. México D.F.,

y no da ninguna otra posibilidad ortográfica. Por lo tanto, el insistir en escribir Méjico me parece una testarudez, sobre todo si se sabe que a casi todos los  mexicanos les molesta muchísimo. Sorry, pero eso es lo que siento.


----------



## Pilar

Magda said:
			
		

> Sólo para información de todos: en el diccionario enciclopédico Nuevo Espasa Ilustrado (2004), México aparece así, con x, y no se da como alternativa la ortografía con "j". Además, la "Ortografía de la lengua española" de la RAE, Apéndice 2 --Nombres de países reconocidos por los organismos internacionales, con sus capitales y gentilicios-- dice, y cito textualmente:
> 
> México. País de América. GENT. mexicano, na. CAP. México D.F.,
> 
> y no da ninguna otra posibilidad ortográfica. Por lo tanto, el insistir en escribir Méjico me parece una testarudez, sobre todo si se sabe que a casi todos los  mexicanos les molesta muchísimo. Sorry, pero eso es lo que siento.



Hola y gracias Magda, tenía días leyendo este tema, porque justamente me parece una testarudez.  A mi no me desagrada ver Méjico ni mejicanos escrito, lo que me desagrada es que ahora vengan a corregirme como escribir el nombre de mi país, como lo mencionaron en un post  Te agradezco la solidaridad a ti y a todos los que se han  sumado a esta opinión.

Saludos


----------



## David

Ya me enojaron. No existe ningún pueblo de Belén, y él villancico Ven a Belén es un insulto a todos los Israelíes y Palestinos del lugar. El nombre correcto es Bet Léjem (la Casa del Pan), y la persona que de ahora en adelante se atreve a escribir Belén está insultando y los moradores del pueblo.

Además de eso, Jerusalén no existe, no jamás existiá. Es Yerushaláim, o en árabe, Al Juds (La Santísima), y no deberíamos tolerar que se escriba de otras formas en otras partes.

Y el próximo MeXicano que llame a mi ciudad natal Nueva York, cuando es New York, pagará por su insulto al honor nacional. Moskva es Moskva, no Moscú, y al próximo yanqui que haga reservaciones para una vacación en the Canary Islands, le vamos a rehusar venderle el pasaje.

Come on, gente, perspectiva. Hay variaciones y variedades, y el idioma cambia constantemente. La RAE cree que estas cosas se regulan por resolución y debate, pero normalizar un idioma es igual a clavar la gelatina a la pared...bueno en teoría, imposible en práctica. Los chinos cambiaron el nombre de su capital a la ortografía más fiel a su pronunciación en el idioma nacional, Beijing, dandole el valor ingles a la letra j, pero la Academia insiste en Pekín, que es una variedad española de una mala transcripción inglesa, Peking, basado en un sistema que representaba la B china con P, y la y dura china con k. Siempre ha sido pronunciado Beying, pero con distintas ortografías. Lo mismo pasa en México. Y a los chinos no les guste que se le llame a su idioma nacional el Mandarín, usando un vocablo portugues, pero la tradición la ha establecido. Hay que gozar estas diferencias, no enojarse por ellas.


----------



## Magda

De nada, Pilar. Espero que mi post sirva de algo.


----------



## funnydeal

David said:
			
		

> Hay que gozar estas diferencias, no enojarse por ellas.


 

No es enojo propiamente dicho, es la expresión de un sentimiento de identidad de una cultura de antiguas raices que ha pasado por el "amoldamiento" del mestizaje, y que añora sus tradiciones y venera sus raices.






			
				Magda said:
			
		

> Sólo para información de todos: en el diccionario enciclopédico Nuevo Espasa Ilustrado (2004), México aparece así, con x, y no se da como alternativa la ortografía con "j". Además, la "Ortografía de la lengua española" de la RAE, Apéndice 2 --Nombres de países reconocidos por los organismos internacionales, con sus capitales y gentilicios-- dice, y cito textualmente:
> 
> México. País de América. GENT. mexicano, na. CAP. México D.F.,
> 
> y no da ninguna otra posibilidad ortográfica. Por lo tanto, el insistir en escribir Méjico me parece una testarudez, sobre todo si se sabe que a casi todos los mexicanos les molesta muchísimo. Sorry, pero eso es lo que siento.


 
Gracias por tu solidaridad.

La discusión se está dando porque recientemente (hace un mes creo) la RAE estableció el nombre del país México también se puede escribir como Méjico, y que ambos son correctos y/o válidos.


----------



## belén

Efectivamente, como bien dice Funnydeal. Sigo sin entender porque hay tanto recelo a escribir México con "x" por algunos participantes de este foro, cuando es la manera que más gusta a los mexicanos y no cuesta nada.


----------



## funnydeal

Pablete said:
			
		

> Jeje, cuánto amor a la patria. Pues nada, nada
> 
> Un saludo a México



*¡MÉXICO, PATRIA MÍA! * 

México, patria mía, 
¡permite que grite a los cuatro vientos 
el amor que por tí yo siento...! 

México, patria mía, 
soberana adornada de montañas 
¡monumentos a tus héroes, 
que descansan en tu entraña! 

México, patria mía, 
tu espacio azul, te baña de virtud 
¡y en tus campos verdes 
renacen nuevos héroes! 

México, patria mía, 
águila, serpiente y espina, 
¡tantas cosas te lastiman 
y así caminas! 

México, patria mía, 
¡nunca pierdas la alegría! 
que yo he de morir 
¡pero tú seguirás erguida! 

México, patria mía, 
es humilde mi poesía, 
recíbela como un presente 
¡de éste hijo, que te lleva en la frente! 

¡México, patria mía! 
¡tierra y luz de mi vida! 
¡suelo moreno! 
¡Que Dios te bendiga desde el cielo!


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2883

Por cierto, también amo a España.  

Soy hija de españoles, pero muy meXicana.


----------



## calzetin

AVISO: ESTA ES MI OPINIO Y NO ES PARA OFENDER A NADIE (de verdad que no)

El nombre de mi ciudad en Gijón.
En mi idioma (asturiano) se escribe Xixón... y al escribirse diferente, también se pronuncia diferente (la "x" en asturiano es algo así como la /sh/ de "she")

En relación a esta thread, yo escribo "Méjico". Y de verdad que no quiero ofender a nadie (de verdad, de verdad, de verdad). No sé por qué lo escribo así, pero es que a mi me parece que se debería escribir como se pronuncia.

Creo que pasa (o más bien, pasaba) algo parecido con Jugoslavia/Yugoslavia

Y en España... pues sí que surgen cosas así a cada poco.

...atención que empieza la polemica
Hay cuidades como L'Hospitalet de Llobregat que yo siempre conocí así escritas y así están muy bien porque es como llegaron hasta a mí (pasando antes por la capital del imperio jeje... es broooooma).

Hay algo que no me gusta nada (si me desvio del tema de la thread avisadme por favor). Doy un ejemplo:
Hay un partido en Cataluña: Convergència i Unió. (la "g" de Convergència se pronuncia como la "g" en francés... o muy parecido a mis oidos). 
Pues bueno, hay ciertas personas que comenzaron (al menos así me pareció a mí) a llamarlo "Convergencia y Unión" (la "g" pronunciada como en castellano). A mí eso me parece mal porque, de repente alguien (sí, sí, politicos) quiere imponerme a mí (que por cierto, no vivo en Cataluña) una palabra que para mi es nueva, cuando yo con "Convergència i Unió" estoy contentísimo.

Ahora otro ejemplo (ahora es cuando la gente me pega)
Yo siempre usé "La Coruña" (en Galicia) o Gerona (con "g" castellana) (en Cataluña). Mientrastanto (como debe de ser) en gallego se decía "A Coruña" y en catalán "Girona" (con "g" catalana).
Pues de repente alguien (sí, sí, políticos) quiere imponerme a mí (que no vivo ni en Cataluña ni en Galicia) una palabra que para mí en nueva, cuando yo con "La Coruña" y "Gerona" estoy contentísimo.

Del mismo modo, yo puedo escribir "Principau d'Asturies" o "Xixón", pero no le voy a decir a nadie en Cataluña o Méjico que escriba el nombre de mi cuidad como yo lo escribo. Y tampoco quiero que la gente tenga que aprender "Uvieu" y tenga que pensar "¿qué cuidad es esta?".

Yo no sé si mi actitud es buena, pero si escribo en castellano, escribo "La Coruña"; si supiera escribir gallego escribiría, sin duda alguna, "A Coruña"; si escribo en castellano escribo, sin duda alguna, "Gijon"; cuando escribo en asturiano, entonces pongo "Xixón", sin duda alguna; si estuviera en Méjico, escribiría, sin duda alguna, "México"... incluso si le escribo una carta a un mejicano, pondría "México". Aquí tal vez el hecho de usar el mismo idioma, desdibuje la frontera de cuando usar Méjico o cuando México. Pero si escribo a un español, pondré Méjico.

Y como dije al principio, esta tan solo es mi opinión. Yo no quiero imponer nada a nadie y estoy encantado de que comenteis algo sobre lo que acabo de escribir (y si he ofendido a alguien, que sepa por adelantado que esa no fue mi intención).


Calzetin


----------



## esper

esance said:
			
		

> Hola lems,
> 
> He encontrado lo siguiente:
> 
> En castellano antiguo no existía el sonido actual de "j". Palabras como "caja", "bajo" o "jarabe" se escribían con "x": "caxa", "baxo", "xarabe" y esa "x" se pronunciaba como en inglés "sh", es decir como se pronunciaría en inglés "casha", "basho", "sharabe".
> 
> "México" o "Texas" se escribían (y se escriben todavía así) porque se pronunciaban "Méshico", "Teshas". Cuando cambió la pronunciación de "x" ("sh") a "j", algunas palabras (básicamente nombres propios) conservaron la "x" en su grafía aunque su pronunciación es con "j".
> 
> Por otra parte, la grafía "x" pasó a representar el sonido de "ks", como en "examen", "exigir", etc.
> 
> * Hay que añadir que la letra "j" tenía antiguamente el mismo sonido que la "j" inglesa, es decir, "Juan" se pronunciaba como en inglés "John", luego pasó a pronunciarse como "sh" y finalmente como se pronuncia ahora. Es decir, tanto "x" (sh) como "j" desembocaron en el mismo sonido -la "j" actual-)
> 
> En España, se acostumbra a escribir "Méjico", "Tejas", "Javier" o "Jiménez" para acomodarlos a su pronunciación actual, mientras en América se suele escribir "México", "Texas", "Xavier" o "Ximénez"
> 
> La Real Academia de la Lengua Española permite escribir esos nombres de las dos maneras. Lo que es un error inaceptable es pronunciar "México" o "Texas" como hacen los ingleses, es decir,"Méksico" o "Teksas", ya que en castellano esos nombres no se han pronunciado nunca así.
> 
> La pronunciación antigua de "x" en castellano como "sh" explica porque los ingleses llaman "sherry" al vino de Jerez. Por supuesto, Jerez se pronunciaba en castellano antiguo "Xerés".
> 
> Espero que sirva!!



That was great, esance!
As a gift, here's Socrates's phrase in greek: en oida, oti ouden oida (or, for a more accurate pronunciation: en ida, oti udén ida).
Chau
esper


----------



## Antonnio

"Mejico" en mi opinión se ve muy elegante en algunos negocios de artesanías que he visto por estas tierras, y bueno ya no se peleen y simplemente dejemos todo como está que  los mexicanos seguiremos usando la "X" y los que no son mexicanos pues que usen la "j" si les pega la gana... total nadie va a morir...


----------



## Icejeanie

Entre tantas discusiones...
Me acuerdo de lo que aprendí con mi maestra de la escuela..

La X que suena como la J derive de uno de las idiomas indígenas de México, Náuhatl...

Cuando la X se escribe en una palabra que quiere decir un lugar,
por lo menos, de lugares donde se hablaba Náuhatl, esa suena como la J
tanto como México, Oaxaca, Texas....etc...

Si conocéis México, creo que vieron muchos señales en las calles que
conservan su nombre antiguo en Náuhatl...

Me harías saber más de lo que digo?


----------



## lercarafridi

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y el próximo MeXicano que llame a mi ciudad natal Nueva York, cuando es New York, pagará por su insulto al honor nacional. Moskva es Moskva, no Moscú, y al próximo yanqui que haga reservaciones para una vacación en the Canary Islands, le vamos a rehusar venderle el pasaje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you do not like New York to be called Nueva York. How do you call España? And Sevilla or Cataluña?. It seems to me that it depends on the language you are speaking. For instance, if I am speaking Spanish I should say Nueva York or Nuevo México, not New York or New Mexico, right? On the other hand when I try to speak English I say New York or Ohio /ou´haio/, Los Angeles /los ándzelis/ or Rhode Island /roud ailand/. The same applies to the Canaly Islands or Moscú.
> By the way: *vamos a rehusar venderle el pasaje*, repetition of “le” is unnecessary.
Click to expand...


----------



## dvquo

Icejeanie said:
			
		

> Entre tantas discusiones...
> Me acuerdo de lo que aprendí con mi maestra de la escuela..
> 
> La X que suena como la J derive de uno de las idiomas indígenas de México, Náuhatl...
> 
> Cuando la X se escribe en una palabra que quiere decir un lugar,
> por lo menos, de lugares donde se hablaba Náuhatl, esa suena como la J
> tanto como México, Oaxaca, Texas....etc...
> 
> Si conocéis México, creo que vieron muchos señales en las calles que
> conservan su nombre antiguo en Náuhatl...
> 
> Me harías saber más de lo que digo?



Hola! Aquí un mexicano nuevo en el foro opinando...

Sí, Mexico tiene origen náhuatl (azteca es un término correcto de acuerdo a la RAE, pero en realidad para alguien que hable la lengua es un termino ofensivo, ya que significa bárbaros, que fue como los españoles los designaron). Significa "ombligo de la luna" o "centro de la luna," ya que los mexicas (pronunciado meshicas) se consideraban la gran civilización. Su ciudad más importante se llama Mexico-Tenochtitlán. (No me acuerdo que significa Tenochtitlán, pero luego se los investigo)
El náhuatl era una lengua sin sistema de escritura, por lo que cuando llegan los frailes evangelizadores intentan recopilar la lengua para convertirlos al catolicismo. En ese entonces "X" sonaba como "sh" entonces así lo escribieron los colonizadores. Al cambiar el sonido en España a "j", la RAE establece que se pronuncia "Mejico" pero que se escribe México. Ahora parece ser que ya también acepta Méjico. En México algunas palabras ya se pronuncias con "j" pero lo correcto es x. Existen muchas cosas que todavía se pronuncias con "sh," palabras más apegadas al náhuatl como

xoloizcuincle del náhuatl xoloitzcuintli, literalmente = 'monstruo-perro', de xolotl 'monstruo' + itzcuintli 'perro'.) PRONUNC. Esta x se pronuncia /sh/. m. Perro mudo precolonial, privado de pelo. 
Este perro tiene todo una tradición mexica. Era el que, después de la muerte, guiaba a los muertos y los protegía para que llegaran a uno de los diversos "cielos" que existían en la cosmología mexica...


----------



## annagpereira

Caramba, DVQUO, que disertación tan interesante.
El desconocimiento sobre la cultura náhuatl (nunca más diré azteca, si soy capaz de recordar el nombre auténtico) es inmenso en España (aunque mejor no generalizar, diré que mi desconocimiento es enorme) y todo este debate me está abriendo la mente.
A partir de ahora también escribiré Mexico y mexicanos, ya que me parece también una muestra de respeto a vuestra/nuestra cultura.


----------



## Tomasoria

Os voy a meter más presión:

 Xq decir New Orleans o Nueva Orleans cuando deberíamos decir Nouvelle Orleans.???

   Haced como los Italianos que a Frankfurt le llaman Francoforte (que bien suena...) o aún mejor llamad a Mosca a Moscú. Que es mejor Münich o München ??? Xq los anglofonos dicen Los Einlleles...cuando hay que pronunciar Los Angeles o San Franciscou cuando hay que decir San Francisco??? Coño parece Asturianos estos yanquis...uuuhhhh ¡¡ perdón Yankees...

  Porque cuando en cualquier otro idioma diferente al Inglés aparecen doble o o doble e pronunciamos "uuuu" o "iiiii"...???? en fines y coreano hay muchas de esas...(llamar Daewuuuuu a Daewoo).

     Enfin tropa como decía la copla:

    QUE VIVA MEXXXXXICO CABRONES ¡¡¡ y Beijing, y Xixon y Girona y Xomichilco y Xerez de la Fra ¡¡¡

       Saluditos


----------



## calzetin

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Coño parece*n * Asturianos estos yanquis...uuuhhhh ¡¡ perdón Yankees



  Esta fue buena je,je,je  
Eso me recuerda a cuando alguien dice "los asturianos hablais en español pero con la u"


----------



## funnydeal

Icejeanie said:
			
		

> Entre tantas discusiones...
> Me acuerdo de lo que aprendí con mi maestra de la escuela..
> 
> La X que suena como la J derive de uno de las idiomas indígenas de México, Náuhatl...
> 
> Cuando la X se escribe en una palabra que quiere decir un lugar,
> por lo menos, de lugares donde se hablaba Náuhatl, esa suena como la J
> tanto como México, Oaxaca, Texas....etc...
> 
> Si conocéis México, creo que vieron muchos señales en las calles que
> conservan su nombre antiguo en Náuhatl...
> 
> Me harías saber más de lo que digo?



Nombre de calles en México:

Xola  ( se pronuncia  shola)
Xochimilco (se pronuncia sochimilco)
Xicotencatl  ( se pronuncia Jicotencatl)


----------



## pinkpanter

calzetin said:
			
		

> AVISO: ESTA ES MI OPINIO Y NO ES PARA OFENDER A NADIE (de verdad que no)
> 
> El nombre de mi ciudad en Gijón.
> En mi idioma (asturiano) se escribe Xixón... y al escribirse diferente, también se pronuncia diferente (la "x" en asturiano es algo así como la /sh/ de "she")
> 
> En relación a esta thread, yo escribo "Méjico". Y de verdad que no quiero ofender a nadie (de verdad, de verdad, de verdad). No sé por qué lo escribo así, pero es que a mi me parece que se debería escribir como se pronuncia.
> 
> Creo que pasa (o más bien, pasaba) algo parecido con Jugoslavia/Yugoslavia
> 
> Y en España... pues sí que surgen cosas así a cada poco.
> 
> ...atención que empieza la polemica
> Hay cuidades como L'Hospitalet de Llobregat que yo siempre conocí así escritas y así están muy bien porque es como llegaron hasta a mí (pasando antes por la capital del imperio jeje... es broooooma).
> 
> Hay algo que no me gusta nada (si me desvio del tema de la thread avisadme por favor). Doy un ejemplo:
> Hay un partido en Cataluña: Convergència i Unió. (la "g" de Convergència se pronuncia como la "g" en francés... o muy parecido a mis oidos).
> Pues bueno, hay ciertas personas que comenzaron (al menos así me pareció a mí) a llamarlo "Convergencia y Unión" (la "g" pronunciada como en castellano). A mí eso me parece mal porque, de repente alguien (sí, sí, politicos) quiere imponerme a mí (que por cierto, no vivo en Cataluña) una palabra que para mi es nueva, cuando yo con "Convergència i Unió" estoy contentísimo.
> 
> Ahora otro ejemplo (ahora es cuando la gente me pega)
> Yo siempre usé "La Coruña" (en Galicia) o Gerona (con "g" castellana) (en Cataluña). Mientrastanto (como debe de ser) en gallego se decía "A Coruña" y en catalán "Girona" (con "g" catalana).
> Pues de repente alguien (sí, sí, políticos) quiere imponerme a mí (que no vivo ni en Cataluña ni en Galicia) una palabra que para mí en nueva, cuando yo con "La Coruña" y "Gerona" estoy contentísimo.
> 
> Del mismo modo, yo puedo escribir "Principau d'Asturies" o "Xixón", pero no le voy a decir a nadie en Cataluña o Méjico que escriba el nombre de mi cuidad como yo lo escribo. Y tampoco quiero que la gente tenga que aprender "Uvieu" y tenga que pensar "¿qué cuidad es esta?".
> 
> Yo no sé si mi actitud es buena, pero si escribo en castellano, escribo "La Coruña"; si supiera escribir gallego escribiría, sin duda alguna, "A Coruña"; si escribo en castellano escribo, sin duda alguna, "Gijon"; cuando escribo en asturiano, entonces pongo "Xixón", sin duda alguna; si estuviera en Méjico, escribiría, sin duda alguna, "México"... incluso si le escribo una carta a un mejicano, pondría "México". Aquí tal vez el hecho de usar el mismo idioma, desdibuje la frontera de cuando usar Méjico o cuando México. Pero si escribo a un español, pondré Méjico.
> 
> Y como dije al principio, esta tan solo es mi opinión. Yo no quiero imponer nada a nadie y estoy encantado de que comenteis algo sobre lo que acabo de escribir (y si he ofendido a alguien, que sepa por adelantado que esa no fue mi intención).
> 
> 
> Calzetin



magnifica explicacion calzetin. estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. fernando lázaro carreter en "el dardo de la palabra" escribio sobre este tema de mexico/mejico explicando el origen de la polemica. lo recomiendo a todos.


----------



## pinkpanter

belen said:
			
		

> Y por cierto, que David me toque ya con el nombre...tiene bemoles..(vale, se que lo comparto con una ciudad israelita, lo se, pero también es mi nombre!)



cuando oi el nombre de "belen" nunca pense en el "belen" como lugar. que curioso!


----------



## lercarafridi

> QUE VIVA MEXXXXXICO CABRONES ¡¡¡



molotov?


----------



## Tomasoria

Yeah...Molotov. Un bocanada de aire fresco de la música meXXXicana.

  Saludos.


----------



## Icejeanie

dvquo said:
			
		

> Hola! Aquí un mexicano nuevo en el foro opinando...
> 
> Sí, Mexico tiene origen náhuatl (azteca es un término correcto de acuerdo a la RAE, pero en realidad para alguien que hable la lengua es un termino ofensivo, ya que significa bárbaros, que fue como los españoles los designaron). Significa "ombligo de la luna" o "centro de la luna," ya que los mexicas (pronunciado meshicas) se consideraban la gran civilización. Su ciudad más importante se llama Mexico-Tenochtitlán. (No me acuerdo que significa Tenochtitlán, pero luego se los investigo)
> El náhuatl era una lengua sin sistema de escritura, por lo que cuando llegan los frailes evangelizadores intentan recopilar la lengua para convertirlos al catolicismo. En ese entonces "X" sonaba como "sh" entonces así lo escribieron los colonizadores. Al cambiar el sonido en España a "j", la RAE establece que se pronuncia "Mejico" pero que se escribe México. Ahora parece ser que ya también acepta Méjico. En México algunas palabras ya se pronuncias con "j" pero lo correcto es x. Existen muchas cosas que todavía se pronuncias con "sh," palabras más apegadas al náhuatl como
> 
> xoloizcuincle del náhuatl xoloitzcuintli, literalmente = 'monstruo-perro', de xolotl 'monstruo' + itzcuintli 'perro'.) PRONUNC. Esta x se pronuncia /sh/. m. Perro mudo precolonial, privado de pelo.
> Este perro tiene todo una tradición mexica. Era el que, después de la muerte, guiaba a los muertos y los protegía para que llegaran a uno de los diversos "cielos" que existían en la cosmología mexica...



Wow~~ It's increble~~! 
Gracias por tu explición... De veras, es muy interesante!!


----------



## funnydeal

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Yeah...Molotov. Un bocanada de aire fresco de la música meXXXicana.
> 
> Saludos.




Además de Molotov,  muy usado en MéXico


----------



## Drake

calzetin said:
			
		

> ...atención que empieza la polemica
> Hay cuidades como L'Hospitalet de Llobregat que yo siempre conocí así escritas y así están muy bien porque es como llegaron hasta a mí (pasando antes por la capital del imperio jeje... es broooooma).
> Calzetin



Hola!! 
Yo vivo en L'Hospitalet del Llobregat y al decir esto del el "L'" y tal me ha venido a la cabeza que todo esto de los topónimos en las lenguas regionales viene del franquismo. Y también me ha venido una pregunta a la cabeza. 
Si el franquismo se dedicó a traducir nombres de pueblos, ciudades, montañas, calles, plazas... vaya todo de las lenguas regionales al castellano. Porque dejó algunas como "Hospitalet" sin traducir cuando debería ser "Hospitalito". Es curioso porque hay casos de traducciones llamativas como por ejemplo "Sant Boi" (una ciudad también cercana a Barcelona como Hospitalet) que fue traducida a "San Baudilio" (diós que mal suena). Es curioso no? (bueno con la suerte que tengo yo seguro que hay un Baudilio por el foro y ahora me da para el pelo jejejeje)
Bueno solo era poner en el tapete la reflexión jejeje   

Ale que vaya bien!


----------



## asm

Antonnio, nadie va a morir por Mejico, pero hay unos que si van a "matar". Este es un tema delicado para muchos de nosotros.





			
				Antonnio said:
			
		

> "Mejico" en mi opinión se ve muy elegante en algunos negocios de artesanías que he visto por estas tierras, y bueno ya no se peleen y simplemente dejemos todo como está que los mexicanos seguiremos usando la "X" y los que no son mexicanos pues que usen la "j" si les pega la gana... total nadie va a morir...


----------



## perrodelmal

Después de leer todos los comentarios opino que quizá nos estemos ahogando en un vaso de agua. Todos parecen tener la razón, quizá porque estemos hablando de cosas distintas.

Primero que nada soy mexicano. Sí, con x.

Pero tampoco me molesta que lo escriban con j. Como dicen por acá "cada quién su culo"; efectivamente, nadie se va a morir porque los españoles lo escriban con j.

Cada vez me convenzo más que el español como idioma es una falacia. Todos parecemos hablar diferente, aunque nos definamos como hispanoparlantes.

Antes que nada, y en honor a la verdad, quisiera compartir con ustedes algunas correcciones que como mexicano me siento obligado a dar.

La palabra azteca NO significa "bárbaro” ni “salvaje", por lo menos en ninguna lengua conocida en México. También comprendo que haya mucha confusión entre las palabras azteca, mexica y náhuatl. Pareciera que son sinónimos pero en ninguno de los casos lo son.

El náhuatl es simplemente la lengua que hablaban los 7 pueblos del Valle de México y sus alrededores. Pero de ninguna forma es un pueblo, ni un gentilicio ni nada parecido.

Azteca es un gentilicio náhuatl, y se refiera a las personas nativas de Aztlán. Lugar de origen de la tribu que conquistó el Valle de México.

Aztlán significa en náhuatl "lugar de agua" y proviene de las palabras nahuas "atl" agua y "tlan" tierra de. La z se agregó por simple fonética.

Muchos lo confunden con "lugar de garzas" porque "aztatl" significa garza y "tlan" tierra de, sin embargo, para decir lugar de garzas en náhuatl se tendría que llamar Aztatlán y no Aztlán y en vez de aztecas se los llamaría aztatecas.

Ahora bien, una parte del pueblo azteca (nativo de Aztlán) decidió abandonar su lugar de origen y anduvo peregrinando hasta llegar a lo que ahora conocemos como el Valle de México. Ahí decidieron fundar la ciudad de Tenochtitlan, que en lengua náhuatl significa "lugar que tiene muchas tunas rojas", sobre el lago de Texcoco. Posteriormente a esta ciudad se le conoció como Mexico-Tenochtitlan.

La palabra mexica es el gentilicio de Mexico que significa "ombligo de la luna", y aunque no se sabe a ciencia cierta, algunos historiados piensan que es por la forma del lago de Texcoco (parecido a una luna).

Mexica es como se autodenominó el pueblo descendiente de los aztecas que nació en el valle de México. 

Es por ello que el pueblo azteca es diferente del pueblo mexica. Una buena analogía para entenderlo es como cuando algunos mexicanos (aztecas) emigran a Estados Unidos y a sus hijos nacidos allá se les denomina chicanos (mexicas). Obviamente chicano no es lo mismo que mexicano; de igual forma un mexica no es lo mismo que un azteca, aunque tengan las mismas raíces.

Hecha la aclaración, les externo mi opinión sobre "México y Méjico".

He leído que las personas que defienden el uso de la palabra Méjico opinan que de ser obligatorio cambiar la j por la x, tendríamos que respetar todos los nombres propios de tal forma que, en vez de decir Londres diríamos London, o en vez de decir Nueva York diríamos New York o Nipon en vez de Japon; pero no lo hacemos.

Creo que tienen razón. Creo que los que hablamos español (o castellano, no se ofendan) tenemos todo el derecho del mundo de traducir las palabras a nuestro idioma, es por ello que podemos o debemos decir Alemania en vez de Deutschland o Austria en vez de Österreich.

También he leído que si los mexicanos escribimos México con x se nos debe respetar y escribirlo de esa forma. Y tienen razón, porque para mi la palabra mejicano no me identifica con nada de lo que es mi patria. Mi patria es México y no Méjico.

¿Cómo es posible entonces que ambas partes estén en lo correcto? Muy sencillo.

Nosotros decimos Alemania y no Deutschland simple y sencillamente porque es la traducción del idioma original al español. Y estamos en todo nuestro derecho de hacerlo. Así de simple.

Pero si un madrileño (por poner un ejemplo) me dice a mi que él escribe Méjico con j "porque es la traducción de la palabra a mi idioma" está totalmente equivocado; no puede ser una traducción por el sencillo hecho de que no está traduciendo nada a otro idioma, es decir, la palabra México está escrita en español y no hay por qué hacer ninguna traducción. El español mexicano y el castellano español, en teoría, son el mismo idioma y se rigen bajo las mismas reglas.

Creo que cualquier intento de traducir una palabra náhuatl castellanizada a un castellano puro es totalmente innecesario y hasta ocioso, simple y sencillamente porque de eso ya se encargaron unos conquistadores que llegaron por acá.

Cuando los evangelizadores españoles llegaron, se dedicaron a la tarea de traducir cuanta palabra se usaba por este lugar al castellano con el afán de agilizar la conversión, ¿o es que acaso ustedes piensan que cuando llegaron aquí teníamos letreros escritos en alfabeto romano que decía "México"?

Algún español (ignoro quién haya sido) escuchó el sonido de la palabra "México" y lo escribió en alfabeto romano como "México" no como "Méjico", y a nosotros nos bautizaron como mexicanos, no como mejicanos.

Nosotros tomamos el castellano (a la fuerza o no, es irrelevante) como lengua materna con las deformaciones naturales que ello conllevaba. Aprendimos a escribir con el alfabeto romano y no con jeroglíficos. Es por ello que escribimos México con estos símbolos y no con un jeroglífico que no comprenderían.

Hagamos un ejercicio práctico. Imaginemos que por cualquier razón acá en México empecemos a decir Hispania y no España, y en vez de decir españoles digamos hispanioles. No creo que algún español se vaya a morir por ello; pero también creo que para los españoles sería algo raro verlo escrito así, y les puedo asegurar que la palabra Hispania cumple con todas las reglas del castellano. Ahora imaginen que llega un mexicanito (como suelen llamarnos por allá) queriéndoles decir que así debe ser porque está bien escrito y es una traducción a su idioma. Creo que lo primero que dirían los españoles sería “¿Pues qué no hablamos el mismo idioma?”

Concuerdo con algunos por ahí que afirman que todo este asunto es un asunto de tolerancia; y que la tolerancia debe ser de aquí para allá y de regreso.

Así que les propongo algo;

Yo respeto su España si ustedes respetan mi México.


----------



## sergio11

Quizá deberían ver la hebra "reforma ortográfica" de Artrella. Trata de estos temas.


----------



## Ferry

> here's Socrates's phrase in greek: en oida, oti ouden oida



I have another phrase, I think is Greek but I'm not sure if it is from Socrates: "A uam ba buluba balam bam bú!"

;¬)

Saluditos,

Ferrán.


----------



## Ana Raquel

dvquo said:
			
		

> Sí, Mexico tiene origen náhuatl (azteca es un término correcto de acuerdo a la RAE, pero en realidad para alguien que hable la lengua es un termino ofensivo, ya que significa bárbaros, que fue como los españoles los designaron). Significa "ombligo de la luna" o "centro de la luna," ya que los *mexicas* (pronunciado meshicas)...
> No me acuerdo que significa Tenochtitlán


 
Deberías decir *los* *mexica*, porque "mexica" es ya plural en náhualt.
Tenochtitlan es el lugar de Tenoch. Tenoch fue una figura importante, un caudillo de los mexica.
¿De dónde has sacado que azteca significa bárbaro? Azteca viene de Aztlán región mítica que tuvieron que abandonar para buscar un lugar donde encontraran un águila devorando una serpiente posada sobre un nopal, cactus, y asentarse ahí. 
Y hubo muchas otras ciudades importantes, como Texcoco, lugar de arte y poesía, lugar de pensamiento, y los mexica fueron los dominadores de todo el entorno, fueron sanguinarios y si no, investiga tema impuestos y guerras por ejemplo con la gente de Tlascala.
----
Escribo lo que sé. If you have more accurate information, I welcome your corrections in the form and in the content.


----------



## Ana Raquel

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> El español mexicano y el castellano español, en teoría, son el mismo idioma y se rigen bajo las mismas reglas.
> 
> .


No estoy de acuerdo. 
Hay español de España y hay español de América. Los dos son correctos y no se rigen por las mismas normas. En Argentina es correcto decir "salí" porque es español de Argentina, y en España es correcto decir "sal" porque es español de España. Y así, hay multitud de ejemplos. 

En España estudiamos el español de América, es parte obligatoria de la asignatura de Lengua.
--------
Lo que escribo es lo que sé. I welcome corrections in the form and in the content.


----------



## Alundra

calzetin said:
			
		

> AVISO: ESTA ES MI OPINIO Y NO ES PARA OFENDER A NADIE (de verdad que no)
> 
> El nombre de mi ciudad en Gijón.
> En mi idioma (asturiano) se escribe Xixón... y al escribirse diferente, también se pronuncia diferente (la "x" en asturiano es algo así como la /sh/ de "she")
> 
> En relación a esta thread, yo escribo "Méjico". Y de verdad que no quiero ofender a nadie (de verdad, de verdad, de verdad). No sé por qué lo escribo así, pero es que a mi me parece que se debería escribir como se pronuncia.
> 
> Creo que pasa (o más bien, pasaba) algo parecido con Jugoslavia/Yugoslavia
> 
> Y en España... pues sí que surgen cosas así a cada poco.
> 
> ...atención que empieza la polemica
> Hay cuidades como L'Hospitalet de Llobregat que yo siempre conocí así escritas y así están muy bien porque es como llegaron hasta a mí (pasando antes por la capital del imperio jeje... es broooooma).
> 
> Hay algo que no me gusta nada (si me desvio del tema de la thread avisadme por favor). Doy un ejemplo:
> Hay un partido en Cataluña: Convergència i Unió. (la "g" de Convergència se pronuncia como la "g" en francés... o muy parecido a mis oidos).
> Pues bueno, hay ciertas personas que comenzaron (al menos así me pareció a mí) a llamarlo "Convergencia y Unión" (la "g" pronunciada como en castellano). A mí eso me parece mal porque, de repente alguien (sí, sí, politicos) quiere imponerme a mí (que por cierto, no vivo en Cataluña) una palabra que para mi es nueva, cuando yo con "Convergència i Unió" estoy contentísimo.
> 
> Ahora otro ejemplo (ahora es cuando la gente me pega)
> Yo siempre usé "La Coruña" (en Galicia) o Gerona (con "g" castellana) (en Cataluña). Mientrastanto (como debe de ser) en gallego se decía "A Coruña" y en catalán "Girona" (con "g" catalana).
> Pues de repente alguien (sí, sí, políticos) quiere imponerme a mí (que no vivo ni en Cataluña ni en Galicia) una palabra que para mí en nueva, cuando yo con "La Coruña" y "Gerona" estoy contentísimo.
> 
> Del mismo modo, yo puedo escribir "Principau d'Asturies" o "Xixón", pero no le voy a decir a nadie en Cataluña o Méjico que escriba el nombre de mi cuidad como yo lo escribo. Y tampoco quiero que la gente tenga que aprender "Uvieu" y tenga que pensar "¿qué cuidad es esta?".
> 
> Yo no sé si mi actitud es buena, pero si escribo en castellano, escribo "La Coruña"; si supiera escribir gallego escribiría, sin duda alguna, "A Coruña"; si escribo en castellano escribo, sin duda alguna, "Gijon"; cuando escribo en asturiano, entonces pongo "Xixón", sin duda alguna; si estuviera en Méjico, escribiría, sin duda alguna, "México"... incluso si le escribo una carta a un mejicano, pondría "México". Aquí tal vez el hecho de usar el mismo idioma, desdibuje la frontera de cuando usar Méjico o cuando México. Pero si escribo a un español, pondré Méjico.
> 
> Y como dije al principio, esta tan solo es mi opinión. Yo no quiero imponer nada a nadie y estoy encantado de que comenteis algo sobre lo que acabo de escribir (y si he ofendido a alguien, que sepa por adelantado que esa no fue mi intención).
> 
> 
> Calzetin


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo  

Yo siempre digo y escribo Méjico porque desde pequeña me enseñaron que daba igual.
No sabía que era un tema tan delicado para los mexicanos, (me he enterado leyendo este hilo), así que procuraré decir México en este foro porque no es mi intención molestar a nadie (por favor, si se me olvida, no me lo tengan en cuenta porque es sin intención de molestar).

Alundra.


----------



## Rgoodfellow

Drake said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Yo vivo en L'Hospitalet del Llobregat y al decir esto del el "L'" y tal me ha venido a la cabeza que todo esto de los topónimos en las lenguas regionales viene del franquismo. Y también me ha venido una pregunta a la cabeza.
> Si el franquismo se dedicó a traducir nombres de pueblos, ciudades, montañas, calles, plazas... vaya todo de las lenguas regionales al castellano. Porque dejó algunas como "Hospitalet" sin traducir cuando debería ser "Hospitalito". Es curioso porque hay casos de traducciones llamativas como por ejemplo "Sant Boi" (una ciudad también cercana a Barcelona como Hospitalet) que fue traducida a "San Baudilio" (diós que mal suena). Es curioso no? (bueno con la suerte que tengo yo seguro que hay un Baudilio por el foro y ahora me da para el pelo jejejeje)
> Bueno solo era poner en el tapete la reflexión jejeje
> 
> Ale que vaya bien!


 

Je,je, yo creo que se dejó Sant Cugat, Sant Boi y Sant Quirze por que el gobernador civil de la zona no se veía inaugurando la plaza mayor de San Cucufate, San Baudilio o San Quirico, y lo dejó correr.

POr otra parte, volviando a la de la "X", pa partir de ahora voy a llamar a la Patrulla X ( X men), la Patrulla J en honor a nuestros colegas de México. Lo escribiré "Patrulla X" pero lo pronunciaré "Patrulla Jota"

Además, el papel de la "x" en las palabras que vienen del nahuatl es un caso específico dentro de la normalización del español, por lo poco que se. Así Oaxaca, por ejemplo, tambien lo he visto escrito fonéticamente ( Guajaca) en un artículo de Lázaro Carreter, al que alguien citaba antes. 

Yo propongo que disfrutemos de la X de México, que lo tiene todo. Raices culturales, tradición linguistica, y además mola. La "j" que quede como opción.

Saludos.

En fin, disfrutemos de la X.


----------



## Fernando

Yo sí sabía que lo de México era delicado.

Una vez enviamos (con toda inocencia) un informe a México diciendo Méjico y se armó la mundial.

Desde entonces y aun antes digo México PORQUE ME DA IGUAL. Si la única anomalía del idioma es que "j" es "j" menos para México y Tejas, me parece perfecto.

Lo único que pido es que nadie se rasgue las vestiduras si se dice Méjico.


----------



## CaoSlayer

yo personalmente seguiré diciendo mejico de la misma manera que digo la coruña en lugar de a coruña.


----------



## Ana Raquel

A mí tampoco me gustan ni las mayúsculas ni los acentos, pero los pongo, sobre todo en una página sobre idiomas, para no confundir a los que están estudiando español.
(Perdona CaoSlayer, no pude resistir)


----------



## CaoSlayer

Pues si que es un buen consejo.

Generalmente suelo omitir la mayúscula del principio cuando posteo una sola frase.

Mala costumbre, si señora.


----------



## esteban

Yo digo que cada uno es libre de escribir México como le dé la gana (con j o x).
Yo escribo exclusivamente México con x, desde el dìa en que un muy buen amigo mìo mexicano me diera argumentos para hacerlo.
Para resumir este dilema en breves palabras, el argumento principal a favor de la j es respetar la grafìa "natural" del castellano y el argomento principal a favor de la x es no herir un sentimiento de pertenencia, no borrar la historia de un paìs entero. 
Me parece entonces que en estos casos se le tiene que dar una preferencia al ser humano y escribir México con x va màs allà de un simple acto de respeto hacia el pueblo mexicano, escribir México con x es demostrar ser noble de espìritu.


----------



## Narda

Thank you Esance!  I love learning new things, especially when it means "words", I love words.


----------



## esteban

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Hay español de España y hay español de América. Los dos son correctos y no se rigen por las mismas normas. En Argentina es correcto decir "salí" porque es español de Argentina, y en España es correcto decir "sal" porque es español de España. Y así, hay multitud de ejemplos.
> 
> En España estudiamos el español de América, es parte obligatoria de la asignatura de Lengua.
> --------
> Lo que escribo es lo que sé. I welcome corrections in the form and in the content.


 
Para mì que hay tantas diferencias entre el castellano hablado en Espana y el que se habla en Argentina que entre el de Argentina y el de Cuba.
Y con respecto a lo del castellano de Espana y el de América para mì sì que se rigen por las mismas normas, lo que pasa es que ciertos errores son màs tolerados dependiendo del lugar donde te encuentres!
Para darte un ejemplo màs claro, en la misma Espana, tienen varias regiones linguìsticas y apuesto a que debido a esto, existen "errores tìpicos" de cada regiòn en castellano (probablemente debido a la influencia que tiene la otra lengua que se habla allì sobre el castellano de esta regiòn). Puede pasar incluso que una persona sepa qué tipo de "error" està cometiendo y sin embargo le dé por hacerlo igual.
Yo no puedo decir que he estudiado el castellano de Espana sòlo porque he aprendido en el colegio a usar "vosotros" por eso me parece raro pensar que una persona haya aprendido el castellano americano!

!Con esto no te quiero ofender eh! !Te estoy sòlo dando mi opiniòn que es tan valiosa como la tuya!


Saludos


----------



## Ana Raquel

esteban said:
			
		

> Y con respecto a lo del castellano de Espana y el de América para mì sì que se rigen por las mismas normas, lo que pasa es que ciertos errores son màs tolerados dependiendo del lugar donde te encuentres!...Yo no puedo decir que he estudiado el castellano de Espana sòlo porque he aprendido en el colegio a usar "vosotros" por eso me parece raro pensar que una persona haya aprendido el castellano americano!


En caso de que no me haya explicado bien, cuando dije que estudiamos el español de América me refiero a que lo analizamos, vemos cómo es, no que lo usemos. Es una pequeña parte de la asignatura de lengua en el instituto.

Hay dos cosas diferentes, los errores y las variantes del español. La forma del imperativo en Argentina es diferente del imperativo en España y las dos formas son correctas y admitidas por la RAE. I hope I made myself clear now


----------



## Fernando

Correcto, Esteban. La gente de Madrid comete un montón de errores: son laístas ("la pegué"), su acento es horroroso, utilizan un slang barriobajero que cambia cada año y además dicen 'Madriz' o 'Madrí'.

Los canarios vosean, los andaluces y los extremeños nos comemos las d intervocálicas ('me han dao cuatro euros'), etc., pero quitando algún imbécil ninguno reivindica que esa sea la forma normal de expresarse. Cuando habla tiene una libertad en la expresión que no tiene al escribir o al comunicarse para que a uno lo entiendan.


----------



## esteban

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> En caso de que no me haya explicado bien, cuando dije que estudiamos el español de América me refiero a que lo analizamos, vemos cómo es, no que lo usemos. Es una pequeña parte de la asignatura de lengua en el instituto.
> 
> Hay dos cosas diferentes, los errores y las variantes del español. La forma del imperativo en Argentina es diferente del imperativo en España y las dos formas son correctas y admitidas por la RAE. I hope I made myself clear now


 
!Ah listo! (=!vale!  me encanta ese "vale"!).
Ahora me doy cuenta que mi correo anterior ha sido medio ambiguo también. No querìa decir que el voseo es un error...es , como bien lo has escrito tù, una _variante_! Yo me referìa a los errores del tipo laìsmo, leìsmo (en Colombia se escucha muchas veces "la llamé por teléfono" por ejemplo) o el hecho de usar una preposiciòn por otra...


Saludos


----------



## asm

No estoy de acuerdo, sí hablamos el mismo idioma y nosotros nos regimos por las mismas normas. La real academia de la lengua española tiene esta declaracion en su pagina:

" la Academia «tiene como misión principal velar porque los cambios que experimente la Lengua Española en su constante adaptación a las necesidades de sus hablantes no quiebren la esencial unidad que mantiene en todo el ámbito hispánico"

Aunque se que muchos no gustan (amos) de todo lo que la RAE dice y quiere decir, creo que al menos ellos aceptan las grandes diferencias que hay entre nuestras formas de usar el idioma. Las diferencias que hay entre España y América, en general, son aceptadas por esta "unidad" a la que se hace mencion.

Por supuesto que hablamos el mismo idioma.

Dicho sea de paso, ?seria correcto cambiarle el nombre a esta noble institucion a la Real Academia de la Lengua Castellana? Pero esa es otra historia.




			
				Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Hay español de España y hay español de América. Los dos son correctos y no se rigen por las mismas normas. En Argentina es correcto decir "salí" porque es español de Argentina, y en España es correcto decir "sal" porque es español de España. Y así, hay multitud de ejemplos.
> 
> En España estudiamos el español de América, es parte obligatoria de la asignatura de Lengua.
> --------
> Lo que escribo es lo que sé. I welcome corrections in the form and in the content.


----------



## esteban

Fernando said:
			
		

> Correcto, Esteban. La gente de Madrid comete un montón de errores: son laístas ("la pegué"), su acento es horroroso, utilizan un slang barriobajero que cambia cada año y además dicen 'Madriz' o 'Madrí'.
> 
> Los canarios vosean, los andaluces y los extremeños nos comemos las d intervocálicas ('me han dao cuatro euros'), etc., pero quitando algún imbécil ninguno reivindica que esa sea la forma normal de expresarse. Cuando habla tiene una libertad en la expresión que no tiene al escribir o al comunicarse para que a uno lo entiendan.


 
Le pegaste, Fernando!
Entonces quizà no era tan ambiguo el ùltimo correo que mandé...


Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Esteban.

¿Qué nombre le quieres poner a la RAE?


----------



## asm

Mil perdones por la pregunta, pero no conozco esa zona y tengo una curiosidad acerca de lo que mencionas. Pero ¿se cometen los mismos errores cuando la gente escribe? ¿Puedes llegar a leer Madri, dao o pescao? Solo curiosidad.





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Correcto, Esteban. La gente de Madrid comete un montón de errores: son laístas ("la pegué"), su acento es horroroso, utilizan un slang barriobajero que cambia cada año y además dicen 'Madriz' o 'Madrí'.
> 
> Los canarios vosean, los andaluces y los extremeños nos comemos las d intervocálicas ('me han dao cuatro euros'), etc., pero quitando algún imbécil ninguno reivindica que esa sea la forma normal de expresarse. Cuando habla tiene una libertad en la expresión que no tiene al escribir o al comunicarse para que a uno lo entiendan.


----------



## Fernando

asm said:
			
		

> Mil perdones por la pregunta, pero no conozco esa zona y tengo una curiosidad acerca de lo que mencionas. Pero ¿se cometen los mismos errores cuando la gente escribe? ¿Puedes llegar a leer Madri, dao o pescao? Solo curiosidad.



No, excepto por vulgarismo (que se equivoque,vamos) o porque se esté citando un comentario.

Puedes ver cualquier periódico español en Internet (cuidado porque cometen otros errores, pero no los "españolismos") o cualquier escritor español medianamente solvente. Las únicas diferencias que te vas a encontrar son de vocabulario (carro / coche, cuadra / manzana, etc.)


----------



## Do you...?

Yo pense que Oaxaca se leia Oajaca, después me dijeron que no era así, parece que es porque los nombres son antiguos.

Juan


----------



## asm

Muchas Gracias





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> No, excepto por vulgarismo (que se equivoque,vamos) o porque se esté citando un comentario.
> 
> Puedes ver cualquier periódico español en Internet (cuidado porque cometen otros errores, pero no los "españolismos") o cualquier escritor español medianamente solvente. Las únicas diferencias que te vas a encontrar son de vocabulario (carro / coche, cuadra / manzana, etc.)


----------



## Phryne

Ya sé que más de uno me va a linchar por esto, pero la RAE me resulta de lo más ridícula. Tal vez esté equivocada, pero hasta ahora no visto en otras lenguas que haya organismos de esta índole que dicte qué es correcto y qué no. La Rae es normativa en vez de descriptiva como debería serlo según las vigentes teorías lingüísticas. (por suerte está cambiando, a velocidad babosa pero está cambiando).  Las reglas las conforman los hablantes, no las academias. Por eso me parece de lo más necio decir que si  la RAE acepta "México" entonces está bien que nosotros aceptemos el vocablo. Si toda una nación quiere llamarse México, pues muy bien por ellos. De ahí en más yo no necesito saber si la RAE le da el visto bueno o no, para mí dicha nación del norte se llamará México y sus habitantes "mexicanos". No es que sean correctas porque la RAE las ha incorporado a su diccionario, son correctas porque su gentilicio se autodenomina así. Ojo, llamarla "Méjico" fuera de esta nación no me parece incorrecto tampoco. Pero yo intento ser sensible a los sentimientos populares y no tengo intenciones de insultar a nadie, o de imponerles un nombre que no reconocen como propio. Para mí será México.
A modo de resumen, la RAE es un valioso diccionario, pero no necesitamos una academia que nos dicta "reglas y normas" a seguir. Nostros inventamos las reglas, ellos simplemente las recolectan, sólo dan cuenta de la forma de hablar nuestra, de la gente de carne y hueso.

saludos


----------



## Narda

Phryne, disculpa pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.  Sin organismos como la RAE, el idioma se vería en serios problemas, especialmente considerando el sin número de orientaciones, influencias y corrientes a las que se ve sujeto.


----------



## Fernando

Phryne said:
			
		

> Tal vez esté equivocada, pero hasta ahora no visto en otras lenguas que haya organismos de esta índole que dicte qué es correcto y qué no.



Hombre, Phryne, me lo pones muy fácil: el francés, pa' empezá.


----------



## Phryne

Narda said:
			
		

> Phryne, disculpa pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Sin organismos como la RAE, el idioma se vería en serios problemas, especialmente considerando el sin número de orientaciones, influencias y corrientes a las que se ve sujeto.



Los idiomas han sobrevivido por milenios sin Raes, y hay muchos idiomas que ni siquiera la tienen y aún así mantienen reglas y estructuras. Y lo que es aún peor, con RAEs y todo la gente habla como se le ocurre. Si no fuera así, no tendriamos hoy el uso del voseo u otros regionalismos.

saludos


----------



## Phryne

Fernando said:
			
		

> Hombre, Phryne, me lo pones muy fácil: el francés, pa' empezá.



Mujer, es que no cambia nada. Acoté mi ignorancia al respecto para que nadie saltara a decirme que X lengua tiene una academia/organismo, lo que fuere. El inglés no tiene nada y anda fenomenal. 

saludos


----------



## Fernando

Phryne, eso es porque la RAE todavía no ha desarrollado mi proyecto:

¡¡¡¡¡La Policía del español (PRAE)!!!!! Encarcelaremos a todo el mundo que utilice una palabra que no esté en el diccionario, llegando a la pena de muerte si utiliza un anglicismo y un vulgarismo en la misma frase.

Ahora en serio: Aquí no se obliga a nadie, pero parece razonable que exista un organismo que ayude a los poderes públicos y a los particulares a definir qué está o no está en el idioma. La gente habla como le da la gana, por supuesto, pero los idiomas están para entenderse.

En inglés esa función la hacen organismos privados (el Webster, por ejemplo) y me parece muy bien si se arreglan así.

Para mí, por ejemplo, Borges es normativo: si Borges lo ha dicho, eso es español (por muy anglófilo que fuese). Lo mismo para Vargas Llosa, Miguel Delibes, García Márquez y otros escritores. Por cierto, cuando escriben, no cuando hablan.


----------



## Rgoodfellow

Muy bueno, Fernando. De veras. Lo del PRAE. Bestial. No olvides los catigos físicos. me apunto al Comite de Supervisión de Programas de Televisión.
Muy bueno también lo de Borges. Excelente criterio.

Me parece necesario algo que ponga coto a los vulgarismos, sobre todo, que tienen una gran pujanza. No puede valer todo aunque la gente lo use. La RAE tendrá todos los aspectos criticables que queráis, pero a mi me gusta saber que alguien no va a dejar de alzar su voz cuando escuche "pescao" o "creo de que", aunque lo digan millones de personas. No puedo llevar mi opinión mucho mas allá.

Saludos.


----------



## Phryne

Rgoodfellow said:
			
		

> Me parece necesario algo que ponga coto a los vulgarismos, sobre todo, que tienen una gran pujanza. No puede valer todo aunque la gente lo use. La RAE tendrá todos los aspectos criticables que queráis, pero a mi me gusta saber que alguien no va a dejar de alzar su voz cuando escuche "pescao" o "creo de que", aunque lo digan millones de personas. No puedo llevar mi opinión mucho mas allá.



No te parece un tanto exagerado decir de "poner coto a los vulgarismos". Con todo respeto, Rgoodfellow, de dónde creés que salen las formas de hablar que tenemos hoy? Por qué creés que no hablamos latín o la lengua de Cervantes? Las lenguas cambian, evolucionan. Yo no digo "pescao" pero no me parece mal de ninguna forma que alguien lo diga, y menos que menos si es una región entera. Porque es su forma de hablar, de la misma manera que "sho me shamo..." y no "io me iamo...", o que un madrileño pronuncia "Madrí" o "Madríz". O que Uds. los españoles hablen de "vosotros" y nosostros los americanos de "ustedes". Los "vulgarimos" llevan a los cambios y los diccionarios, academias, registros, etc. describen esos cambios, sin el más mínimo derecho a decirte cómo nombrar o pronunciar las cosas.

saludos


----------



## Rgoodfellow

Me temo, Phryne, que soy bastante simple en este aspecto. No me vale lo que todo el mundo hace o dice. Pescado está bien y pescao está mal, Madrid está bien y Madriz está mal. Si en regiones enteras dicen una u otra, allá cada uno. Me he formado una opinión al respecto, simplemente.
Dentro de 400 años se dirá de cualquier forma, el pescado si queda alguno y Madrid si sigue en pie, lo sé. No digo que la RAE ni nadie deba tratar de impedirlo, ni mi preocupación es esa. Mis miras son las de un hablante al que no le gusta escuchar ni leer ciertas cosas hoy, simplemente.

Saludos.


----------



## ILT

Yo estoy de acuerdo con rgoodfellow, aunque mi lenguaje dista mucho de ser perfecto de acuerdo a los lineamientos de la RAE, me gusta aprender y mejorar.  Como decían mis padres, uno tiene la obligación de ser mejor que sus antecesores.  Así, me gusta pensar que mi hijo hablará mejor que yo, utilizará el vocabulario mejor que yo, y tendrá más conocimientos que yo.

Pero, ¿cómo puedo determinar qué es mejor si no hay una institución que lo registre?  Definitivamente me molesta al oído escuchar que alguien dice fuistes en lugar de fuiste, aunque entiendo que debe ser una deformación no aceptada de fuisteis.

De igual manera, para mí, mi país es Mé*x*ico, y yo soy me*x*icana.  Cuando veo Méjico escrito, siento que la palabra se ve fea.  ¿Qué como se debe escribir?  Yo pienso que debe aplicar la regla del nombre propio, y por lo tanto debe ser México.  Si alguien se llama "Estela" pero sus documentos legales dicen Esthela, ¿quién soy yo para hacerle cambiar la grafía de su nombre?  Es Esthela y será Esthela siempre, a menos que ella por su propia voluntad lo cambie.  Y creéme que los mexicanos no vamos a estar dispuestos a cambiar la grafía del nombre de nuestro país y de nuestro gentilicio.

¡Viva México junto con el resto del mundo!

ILT


----------



## Ferry

Lo cierto es que me gusta la Lengua (noten la mayúscula), disfruto con ella, conociéndola y usándola, aprendiendo siempre (o, al menos, intentándolo) a conocerla más y a usarla mejor. Y considero una riqueza inmensa que la lengua esté viva, que en diferentes lugares, incluso partiendo de y rigiéndose por unas reglas comunes, la usen de maneras diferentes, creen sus propios usos. Entiendo que no en todos sitios tienen las mismas necesidades, no en todos sitios tienen, por fortuna, las mismas influencias, la misma historia, el mismo modo de ser, no en todos los sitios se usan los mismos objetos, por lo que creo normal que en cada lugar aparerezcan no solo palabras diferentes, si no formas diferentes de decir las mismas palabras, o usos completamente diferentes para las mismas (¡qué divertido cuando intenté explicarle a un amigo argentino que un torero había sufrido una cogida, con perdón ;¬), por parte de un toro, je, je...!), o incluso grafías diferentes, como es el caso que se discute. Como decía, considero un enriquecimiento personal saber de las costumbres de diferentes lugares y culturas, y pondré empeño en respetarlas, ya que no es ni más ni menos de lo que espero que hagan conmigo.

En este caso concreto, como no me importa en absoluto escribir México en lugar de Méjico, lo haré, y más sabiendo que hay quien se puede sentir ofendido. Por cierto, no sólo lo he escrito siempre así, sino que me parece más bonito, y además me sorprendió saber, en su día, que la dicción era no la de la 'x' sino la de la 'j', lo que, para mí, hace a esa palabra todavía más interesante.

Saluditos,

Ferrán.


----------



## Narda

Me encanta la idea, Fernando, Rgoodfellow!  Cuenten con un miembro más de la PRAE!


----------



## Narda

Por cierto, creo que es interesante notar que todos nosotros amamos no solamente La Lengua, pero Las Lenguas, lo que nos da "commonality" y  nos mantiene prendidos de las computadoras a las horas más extrañas.


----------



## Phryne

Estimados ILT y rgoodfellow:

Es que no es cuestión de hablar "mal" y pronunciar como se te cante. Yo me refiero a que hay regiones enteras que hablan a su modo, como por ejemplo, "vosean" como yo lo hago. Así como mi "voseo" hoy es reconocido por la RAE, no lo fue por muchísimo tiempo. Estábamos hablando mal hasta que la RAE lo aceptó? Necesitamos su visto bueno?



			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Yo estoy de acuerdo con rgoodfellow, aunque mi lenguaje dista mucho de ser perfecto de acuerdo a los lineamientos de la RAE, me gusta aprender y mejorar. Como decían mis padres, uno tiene la obligación de ser mejor que sus antecesores. Así, me gusta pensar que mi hijo hablará mejor que yo, utilizará el vocabulario mejor que yo, y tendrá más conocimientos que yo. De igual manera, para mí, mi país es Mé*x*ico, y yo soy me*x*icana. Cuando veo Méjico escrito, siento que la palabra se ve fea. ¿Qué como se debe escribir? Yo pienso que debe aplicar la regla del nombre propio, y por lo tanto debe ser México. Si alguien se llama "Estela" pero sus documentos legales dicen Esthela, ¿quién soy yo para hacerle cambiar la grafía de su nombre? Es Esthela y será Esthela siempre, a menos que ella por su propia voluntad lo cambie. Y creéme que los mexicanos no vamos a estar dispuestos a cambiar la grafía del nombre de nuestro país y de nuestro gentilicio



ILT, con todo el respeto que me merecés, me parece un poco contradictoria tu postura. Aceptás "México" con equis aunque es algo recientemente tolerado por la RAE, pero no aceptás otros modismos? es que no aceptás que el sur de España pronuncie "pescao" o que yo dige "vos sabés"? Según la enseñanza que yo tuve, México debería escribirse con "j" proque la "x" se pronuncia como en inglés "ks". Pero yo no soy quién, ni la RAE es quién para decirles a Uds cómo escribir o pronunciar su nombre. 

No hablo de dos gatos locos que dicen "lumbrí" en lugar de "lombríz", sino hablo de evolución natural de las palabras, que se dan en los hablantes, y son los hablantes en un número considerable que definen la lengua, es decir cómo se usa la lengua. 

Y si es por decir "guarradas", "guarangadas", etc, los hablantes se ocupan sobre si forma parte o no de la lengua. Uds mismos condenan su usa, y no porque lo diga la RAE.

Los hablantes vienen primero, la RAE ... disculpen, la RAE no existiría si no fuera por nostros... 

saludos


----------



## asm

Estimadisima Phryne:

Esto es mas una pregunta, aceptando mi ignorancia, que un reto a lo que pones. Pero no me cuadra mucho lo que mencionas con "milenios". El castellano y el ingles, asi como las lenguas que provienen del latin, no son tan antiguas como para hablar de "milenios". Ademas muchas de las lenguas romances se quedaron solo en casa. A mi entender solo el castellano, el ingles, el frances y el portugues "fueron exportados" por las colonizaciones.

Desconozco si el arabe, el chino, el japones, el coreano, el hindu o algun otro idioma asiatico pueda ser tan antiguo. Quizas el hebreo o arameo, pero no lo sé.

Sobre la influencia de la REA, te entiendo y en parte estoy de tu lado, sin embgargo tambien existe la posibilidad de que sin algo que nos "una" ahora podriamos estar hablando varios idiomas, y no solo uno.



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Los idiomas han sobrevivido por milenios sin Raes, y hay muchos idiomas que ni siquiera la tienen y aún así mantienen reglas y estructuras. Y lo que es aún peor, con RAEs y todo la gente habla como se le ocurre. Si no fuera así, no tendriamos hoy el uso del voseo u otros regionalismos.
> 
> saludos


----------



## sergio11

Phryne said:
			
		

> Si toda una nación quiere llamarse México, pues muy bien por ellos.


 *La nación no quiere llamarse México.  La nación quiere llamarse Méjico, pero quiere que se escriba México.  *

Eso es lo que se ha estado discutiendo todo este tiempo. Si quieren llamarse Méjico, déjennos escribirlo Méjico, y si quieren escribirlo México, déjennos pronunciarlo México. O dejen que cada uno lo escriba o pronuncie como quiere, y que no se lo considere un error.  Los de afuera no somos aztecas ni mayas, no tenemos lazos afectivos con esa historia y no tenemos la obligación de saber esos idiomas. 

Es como que un italiano se ponga a pelear con nosotros porque deterioramos el latín y lo convertimos en español.


----------



## Artrella

I love translating said:
			
		

> Yo estoy de acuerdo con rgoodfellow, aunque mi lenguaje dista mucho de ser perfecto de acuerdo a los lineamientos de la RAE, me gusta aprender y mejorar.  Como decían mis padres, uno tiene la obligación de ser mejor que sus antecesores.  Así, me gusta pensar que mi hijo hablará mejor que yo, utilizará el vocabulario mejor que yo, y tendrá más conocimientos que yo.
> 
> Pero, ¿cómo puedo determinar qué es mejor si no hay una institución que lo registre?  Definitivamente me molesta al oído escuchar que alguien dice fuistes en lugar de fuiste, aunque entiendo que debe ser una deformación no aceptada de fuisteis.
> 
> De igual manera, para mí, mi país es Mé*x*ico, y yo soy me*x*icana.  Cuando veo Méjico escrito, siento que la palabra se ve fea.  ¿Qué como se debe escribir?  Yo pienso que debe aplicar la regla del nombre propio, y por lo tanto debe ser México.  Si alguien se llama "Estela" pero sus documentos legales dicen Esthela, ¿quién soy yo para hacerle cambiar la grafía de su nombre?  Es Esthela y será Esthela siempre, a menos que ella por su propia voluntad lo cambie.  Y creéme que los mexicanos no vamos a estar dispuestos a cambiar la grafía del nombre de nuestro país y de nuestro gentilicio.
> 
> ¡Viva México junto con el resto del mundo!
> 
> ILT




Acá es donde se ve que el lenguaje no es solo "lenguaje" sino idiosincracia.  Ningún país va a resignar cosas propias, y ahí es donde se traba todo...
Lo que yo digo, nadie cede porque se cree que cediendo se pierde "soberanía", y es totalmente entendible.  Si no mirá lo que pasa en España, hay un montón de "idiomas" y muchas veces esta variedad de idiomas
lleva a la separación de un país...

Ahora si la palabra "México" se pronuncia /'meksico/ por qué habría que cambiarla a "Méjico"... ustedes cómo la pronuncian??

El lugar donde nació mi padre se llama "Xàtiva" y ellos dicen algo así como /'shativa/... pero en unos cuantos mapas se encuentra "Játiva"... por qué cambiarlos si la pronunciación no es la de una "j"??

No entiendo esta actitud de cambiar la letra y la pronunciación..


----------



## ILT

Pues no estoy de acuerdo con Sergio11, la pronunciación del nombre de mi país no viene del español/castellano, sino del nahuátl.  Además, es un nombre propio y como tal se debe respetar por quien quiera hacerlo.  En fin, no me voy a pelear contigo porque no te parece correcto el como escribimos y pronunciamos el nombre de mi país.  Tú escríbelo como quieras que yo lo seguiré haciendo como la historia me lo indica.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## ILT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ahora si la palabra "México" se pronuncia /'meksico/ por qué habría que cambiarla a "Méjico"... ustedes cómo la pronuncian??



Esa es la cosa, que de acuerdo a nuestros orígenes, la letra X tiene creo que 4 fonemas diferentes, muy bien anotados antes en este mismo hilo.

Xochimilco - /shochimilco/
examen - /ecsamen/
México - /méjico/
Xoco - /choco/

Ahota, de estas palabras que te pongo aquí, Xochimilco, México, y Xoco son nombres de lugares llamados así por nuestros pueblos indígenas antes de el idioma español llegara a nuestro continente.

Si la X no se pronuncia sólo como /j/, no entiendo el por qué de la complicación.


----------



## Phryne

Hola Ale!
Disculpame, es que me expresé bastante mal. Lo que quise expresar es que las lenguas sobreviven a los cambios sin que nadie se horrorize o deje de entenderse porque los cambios se hacen en el conjunto de la sociedad, y por sobre todo, que las lenguas preceden a la RAE, aún a la escritura. Tal vez si lo pensara mejor con un poco más de tiempo remarcaría el hecho que el *habla antecede a todo*. Los seres humanos *inventamos *la lengua, empezamos balbuceando, o con unas pocas palabras. Hablamos desde los tiempos del Homo erectus, posiblemente. No nos olvidemos tampoco que los primeros registros de escritura en Sumeria son aprox. del año 7000 antes del presente (no estoy muy segura de estos números). Y no nos olvidemos que muchas culturas conservan la lengua sin escritura! Y así y todo, una academia como la RAE hoy nos puede exigir qué se considera hablar bien o nos puede decir que no pronunciemos "pescao"? A mí me parece rídiculo y hasta raya en los deseos inconcientes de muchos de querer normatizar todo. 

saludos


----------



## ILT

Phryne said:
			
		

> ILT, con todo el respeto que me merecés, me parece un poco contradictoria tu postura. Aceptás "México" con equis aunque es algo recientemente tolerado por la RAE, pero no aceptás otros modismos? es que no aceptás que el sur de España pronuncie "pescao" o que yo dige "vos sabés"? Según la enseñanza que yo tuve, México debería escribirse con "j" proque la "x" se pronuncia como en inglés "ks". Pero yo no soy quién, ni la RAE es quién para decirles a Uds cómo escribir o pronunciar su nombre.



No veo la contradicción.  Yo simplemente dije que hay modismos que no me gustan, más no por eso ando por ahí corrigiendo gente para pronuncie a como yo creo que es correcto.  Ya la RAE sabrá si los recoje o no.

Además, yo insisto en que en el caso de nombres propios no hay reglas.  ¿Qué pasa con todas aquellas personas a quienes por personalizar y distinguir sus nombre sus padres les modifican la ortografía?

Conozo Ileana, Hiliana, Iliana, Hileana, son 4 variantes del mismo nombre, y a ninguna de ellas les digo que su nombre está mál escrito, simplemente lo acepto y lo escribo como cada una de ellas lo hace, porque al final de cuentas es su nombre, no el mío.

¿Y si yo quisiera escribir Benezuela alegando que la primera parte viene del bene italiano?  Sería una locura, y si los documentos oficiales lo escriben con V, con V lo escribiré sin importarme los orígenes para cuestiones de grafía.

Saludos 

ILT


----------



## Artrella

I love translating said:
			
		

> Si la X no se pronuncia sólo como /j/, no entiendo el por qué de la complicación.



Exacto!!! Yo no cambiaría nada!! Y eso que soy reformista,eh?


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Exacto!!! Yo no cambiaría nada!! Y eso que soy reformista,eh?


   

Me extraña, Artis, después de ver todas las formas que toma la /x/ me imaginé a los "reformistas"  cortando cabezas!!! 

En serio que dejarías esta melange igual? 



> Xochimilco - /shochimilco/
> examen - /ecsamen/
> México - /méjico/
> Xoco - /choco/


Yo ni enterada que la /x/ se pronunciaba así de mil maneras... pero qué gusto! 

saludos xocos


----------



## asm

Pues yo voy a iniciar un comite de derechos humanos en contra del uso indiscriminado de la fuerza por la PRAE.
En este sentido estoy de acuerdo con Phryne, y si el costo es el de tener que usar la coercion y sobre todo el uso de la fuerza, no "le entro".
Sé que lo de la policia es de broma, pero creo que a veces se nos va la mano en criticar a quien no "sabe" hablar. 
Creo que hay dos fuentes diferentes que generan estos "malestares". Por un lado estan las zonas geograficas en las que casi todos sus habitantes cometen "errores" similares, y a punta de estar repitiendo estos una y otra vez, la gente los percibe como "normales", es, digamos, un fenomeno colectivo. 
Por otro lado estan los errores mas "personales" que tienen mucho que ver con el nivel cultural de quien usa el idioma.
En ambos casos hay ciertas explicaciones que van mas alla de "acusar" al que hace mal uso del idioma. Es cierto que en muchas ocasiones es simplemente flojera, pero no siempre es asi. Muchas veces es por la falta de oportunidades educativas, pero eso es otra historia (hilo).
Por ahora solo digo que entre las dos opciones que tenemos por aqui, prefiero apoyar la de Phryne.



			
				Narda said:
			
		

> Me encanta la idea, Fernando, Rgoodfellow! Cuenten con un miembro más de la PRAE!


----------



## asm

Otra vez las locuras mexicanas, casi todas estas palabras provienen o se refieren a algo de Mexico, y falto Oaxaca.


Viva México




			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Me extraña, Artis, después de ver todas las formas que toma la /x/ me imaginé a los "reformistas" cortando cabezas!!!
> 
> En serio que dejarías esta melange igual?
> 
> Yo ni enterada que la /x/ se pronunciaba así de mil maneras... pero qué gusto!
> 
> saludos xocos


----------



## UomoSconociuto

*Snap*  them's fightin' words where I's from. Phryne, tranquilo


----------



## Artrella

UomoSconociuto said:
			
		

> *Snap*  them's fightin' words where I's from. Phryne, tranquilo




Phyrne es un*a* señor*a*, UomoSconosciuto...  

Phyrne...como he explicado antes las idio*s*incra*s*ias para mí son de oro, y las respeto...los caprichos, no.  Los nombres de los países que se escriban como quieran, pues quién dice que un nombre está bien o mal escrito?  Es un nombre propio...PROPIO....se entiende?


----------



## Outsider

sergio11 said:
			
		

> *La nación no quiere llamarse México.  La nación quiere llamarse Méjico, pero quiere que se escriba México.  *
> 
> Eso es lo que se ha estado discutiendo todo este tiempo.


Yo pensaba que los mexicanos leían "Me*sh*ico"!...


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Phyrne...como he explicado antes las idiosincracias para mí son de oro, y las respeto...los caprichos, no. Los nombres de los países que se escriban como quieran, pues quién dice que un nombre está bien o mal escrito? Es un nombre propio...PROPIO....se entiende?


 Se entiende señora...    ... no se alborote! 

Hablando en serio, y te pregunto de onda, de todos los demás /x/ qué harías con ellos? Me interesa entender ciertos aspectos y variantes del reformismo  

saludinhos


----------



## sergio11

I love translating said:
			
		

> Pues no estoy de acuerdo con Sergio11, la pronunciación del nombre de mi país no viene del español/castellano, sino del nahuátl. Además, es un nombre propio y como tal se debe respetar por quien quiera hacerlo. En fin, no me voy a pelear contigo porque no te parece correcto el como escribimos y pronunciamos el nombre de mi país. Tú escríbelo como quieras que yo lo seguiré haciendo como la historia me lo indica.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 Yo creo que hay que ubicarse correctamente en la problemática de esta discusión. Pues fíjate que al escribirlo con "x" y pronunciarlo con "j" no están honrando ninguna tradición nahuátl, ni azteca, ni maya: están simplemente defendiendo la tradición del primer español que lo escribió con "x". 

Ningún indígena precolombino lo escribió con "x" ni con "j". Para honrar sus tradiciones deberíamos escribirlo con jeroglíficos. ¿Quién fue el primero que lo escribió con "x"? Sin duda algún español del siglo XVI, cuyo nombre quizá ni siquiera se sepa. Pues bien, la tradición de esa persona es la que está generando tanta polémica, no la tradición de ninguno de los antepasados de tu ilustre país, a quienes tenemos en alta estima y con los cuales no tenemos ningún problema. 

Si en la lengua nahuátl, o azteca, o maya, se hubiera escrito con "x", no habría ningún problema ni ninguna discusión. Lo que se discute es la existencia de una grafía que no es autóctona, no es original, y no es mexicana, sino española, de marineros españoles, de viajantes españoles, y de conquistadores españoles que no tenían la menor intención de respetar la lengua nahuátl ni a sus hablantes. Es más, si la palabra se pronunciaba Méjico, respetaríamos más la tradición nahuátl escribiéndolo con "j" que con "x". Escribiéndolo con "x" estamos menospreciando, denigrando, injuriando y ultrajando la tradición y la pronunciación nahuátl.

Pero por supuesto, si ustedes lo quieren así, que sea así. ¡Pobrecitos nahuátl-hablantes!  Yo no quiero faltarles el respeto de esa manera, desfigurando su lenguaje.


----------



## Ana Raquel

esteban said:
			
		

> Yo me referìa a los errores del tipo laìsmo, leìsmo (en Colombia se escucha muchas veces "la llamé por teléfono" por ejemplo) o el hecho de usar una preposiciòn por otra...


Hola Esteban.
Tú estás llamando a una chica por teléfono...
"*La *llamé por teléfono" es correcto. 
Lo que no puedes decir es "...y *la* dije que ..." De modo que lo correcto es "La llamé por teléfono y le dije que...."

Creo que este tema merece crear un "hilo" nuevo si es que no hay uno ya en alguna parte del foro. En la zona central de España hay mucha confusión con el uso correcto de le, la, lo.


----------



## Pilar

No entiendo porque revivieron este thread. Bueno solo algo para el forero Sergio11, si tuviese tu nombre completo ten la seguridad que pediría que se te negara la visa de entrada a mi país. Lo que tu dices es una falta de diplomacia grandísima. Y como yo cojeo de la misma pata, mejor no te respondo más.

Pilar


----------



## asm

Nope!!!

En cierto sentido tienes razon, pero no en lo general.

Si bien es cierto que ningun azteca, ni maya ni ningun indigena precolombino menciono vez alguna la palabra Mexico, como la conocemos. Incluso mas aun, antes de la llegada de los espanoles a nuestro territorio, no habia un sentido de nacion como el que conocemos. Los aztecas no se sentian "mexicanos" ni los purEpechas sentian afinindad con los anteriores para crear un "pais". En ese sentido es cierto que lo que hay despues de la llegada de los espanoles es muy diferente a lo que ahora tenemos (muy diferente, aunque a algunos les gustaria que fuera igual).
Los primeros espanoles que usaron el terminon Mexico fue porque asi se relacionaba lo que decian con lo que escribian. Hay muchas teorias acerca del nombre, pero todas apuntan a que los espanoles "escucharon" un vocablo que al pasarse al castellano deberia escribirse "MEXICO". Los cambios en la J y en la X son posteriores, y a Mexico le vino a tocar ese cambio cuando ya se escribia MEXICO. Por cuestiones de tradicion se conservo. 
Tengo entendido que hasta la RAE acepta tanto la pronunciacion como la grafia para escribir MEXICO y pronunciarlo "MEXICO" (como la h inglesa (bueno, mas o menos) y como la J en otras palabras castellanas.
Negar esta pronunciacion seria como decir que vaca debe ser baca, porque las pronunciaciones son equivalentes, o vurro, por las mizmaz rasonez.

No entiendo muy bien a donde quieres llegar, pero creo que estas en lo correcto en decir que seguimos la tradicion del "primer" espanol que castellanizo una palabra nativa. Pero debes tomar en cuenta de que eso era para referirse al lugar, asi que indirectamente si estamos tratando de respetar nombres, tradiciones y lugares autoctonos.

Saludos







			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que hay que ubicarse correctamente en la problemática de esta discusión. Pues fíjate que al escribirlo con "x" y pronunciarlo con "j" no están honrando ninguna tradición nahuátl, ni azteca, ni maya: están simplemente defendiendo la tradición del primer español que lo escribió con "x".
> 
> Ningún indígena precolombino lo escribió con "x" ni con "j". Para honrar sus tradiciones deberíamos escribirlo con jeroglíficos. ¿Quién fue el primero que lo escribió con "x"? Sin duda algún español del siglo XVI, cuyo nombre quizá ni siquiera se sepa. Pues bien, la tradición de esa persona es la que está generando tanta polémica, no la tradición de ninguno de los antepasados de tu ilustre país, a quienes tenemos en alta estima y con los cuales no tenemos ningún problema.
> 
> Si en la lengua nahuátl, o azteca, o maya, se hubiera escrito con "x", no habría ningún problema ni ninguna discusión. Lo que se discute es la existencia de una grafía que no es autóctona, no es original, y no es mexicana, sino española, de marineros españoles, de viajantes españoles, y de conquistadores españoles que no tenían la menor intención de respetar la lengua nahuátl ni a sus hablantes. Es más, si la palabra se pronunciaba Méjico, respetaríamos más la tradición nahuátl escribiéndolo con "j" que con "x". Escribiéndolo con "x" estamos menospreciando, denigrando, injuriando y ultrajando la tradición y la pronunciación nahuátl.
> 
> Pero por supuesto, si ustedes lo quieren así, que sea así. ¡Pobrecitos nahuátl-hablantes! Yo no quiero faltarles el respeto de esa manera, desfigurando su lenguaje.


----------



## Pilar

asm said:
			
		

> Nope!!!
> 
> En cierto sentido tienes razon, pero no en lo general.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que ningun azteca, ni maya ni ningun indigena precolombino menciono vez alguna la palabra Mexico, como la conocemos. Incluso mas aun, antes de la llegada de los espanoles a nuestro territorio, no habia un sentido de nacion como el que conocemos. Los aztecas no se sentian "mexicanos" ni los purEpechas sentian afinindad con los anteriores para crear un "pais". En ese sentido es cierto que lo que hay despues de la llegada de los espanoles es muy diferente a lo que ahora tenemos (muy diferente, aunque a algunos les gustaria que fuera igual).
> Los primeros espanoles que usaron el terminon Mexico fue porque asi se relacionaba lo que decian con lo que escribian. Hay muchas teorias acerca del nombre, pero todas apuntan a que los espanoles "escucharon" un vocablo que al pasarse al castellano deberia escribirse "MEXICO". Los cambios en la J y en la X son posteriores, y a Mexico le vino a tocar ese cambio cuando ya se escribia MEXICO. Por cuestiones de tradicion se conservo.
> Tengo entendido que hasta la RAE acepta tanto la pronunciacion como la grafia para escribir MEXICO y pronunciarlo "MEXICO" (como la h inglesa (bueno, mas o menos) y como la J en otras palabras castellanas.
> Negar esta pronunciacion seria como decir que vaca debe ser baca, porque las pronunciaciones son equivalentes, o vurro, por las mizmaz rasonez.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien a donde quieres llegar, pero creo que estas en lo correcto en decir que seguimos la tradicion del "primer" espanol que castellanizo una palabra nativa. Pero debes tomar en cuenta de que eso era para referirse al lugar, asi que indirectamente si estamos tratando de respetar nombres, tradiciones y lugares autoctonos.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias *asm* por tu explicación, pero creo que por el sarcasmo que el forero Sergio11 incluye en sus comentarios, creo que solamente una explicación de Carlos Fuentes quizá y solo quizá la aceptaría. Tambien quiero decir que a Dios Gracias el mundo no esta lleno de gente como tú (Sergio11) y existe muchísimo extranjero que si tiene la sensibilidad para entender nuestro punto.

Estoy muy muy molesta.

Me despido.

Pilar


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Se entiende señora...    ... no se alborote!
> 
> Hablando en serio, y te pregunto de onda, de todos los demás /x/ qué harías con ellos? Me interesa entender ciertos aspectos y variantes del reformismo
> 
> saludinhos




Buenas tardes MJ!!!  Mirá yo no había incluído el tema de la "x" en la reforma, porque sinceramente no sabía esto de las diferentes pronunciaciones de esta letra entre el pueblo mexicano.  Ahora... si estas pronunciaciones provienen no del idioma español, sino del idioma de los primeros habitantes de México, no sé cómo podría reformar algo que no está contemplado en el idioma castellano.  O sea, qué voy a reformar si ni siquiera está allí?  No puedo cambiar algo que no figura en las normas.  Tendría que reformar el idioma de estos indígenas.  Y ahí ya no es terreno de la RAE.  
Tendría que pensar qué se puede hacer, pero por cierto no sería una reforma sino meterse con la cultura del indígena que habitó México antes de ser conquistados por los españoles.  Ya es otra cuestión.  Yo dejaría que ellos sigan con sus pronunciaciones, así como los argentinos siguen pronunciando la "ll" o la "y" como una /sh/.
Por lo demás sigo con mi postura de cambiar las "v" y "b" (es decir suprimir una) y erradicar la "inútil H"... 
Obviamente, debe haber muchos factores que se escapan a mi pensamiento de mujer común, no soy lingüista ni filóloga ni nada por el estilo, así que mis ideas son sólo ideas "amateur"...no?

Chau Reina!!!


----------



## Ana Raquel

Estoy contigo, Artrella,  y también podríamos suprimir las diferencias en las personas en los verbos y las diferencias en los tiempos: yo como, tú como, ellos como..., yo como ayer una naranja; tu como una naranja mañana; y los plurales: una naranja, dos naranja, tres naranja...por ejemplo: ellos como tres naranja ayer. Está clarísimo!  

Ahora en serio, pregunta a los mexicanos/mejicanos ¿cómo se refieren los mexicanos/mejicanos a dos de los países escandinavos? ¿Dicen Suecia o Sverige (Suecia en sueco)? ¿Noruega o Norge (Noruega en noruego)?


----------



## Pilar

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Ahora en serio, pregunta a los mexicanos/mejicanos ¿cómo se refieren los mexicanos/mejicanos a dos de los países escandinavos? ¿Dicen Suecia o Sverige (Suecia en sueco)? ¿Noruega o Norge (Noruega en noruego)?



Es una pena, que por comentarios como los tuyos pudiese yo tener la imagen de que tu país sea intolerante, pero sé que no es así, ni todos los argentinos piensan como Sergio11, ni todos los españoles piensa como Ana Raquel. 

Dicen Carlos Díaz, gran humanista español : Solo se posee lo que se entrega, así que ya puedo suponer que tienes tú Raquel.

Pilar


----------



## jacinta

Estimados Señores y Señoras:

Este hilo fue iniciado en octubre del año pasado y hasta hoy sigue en un círculo vicioso.  Ya nos dejamos en paz.  Lo estará cerrado para no enredarse más.


----------



## jacinta

Hola estimados foreros:

Escribo de parte de Sergio11 porque no tiene acceso a este hilo y se siente que les debe una disculpa.  Aquí están sus palabras:

"Lamento haber listado los mensajes previos. Fueron el resultado de mi ignorancia y retiro todo lo dicho más arriba. Les pido perdón a todos los que he ofendido a través de estos postings."

"I am sorry for having posted the above messages. They were the result of my ignorance and I want to recant on everything I said there. I apologize to every person I offended by those postings."

Sergio11


----------



## Thomas

Hola!

¿Podría alguien decirme si escribir México con J en lugar de X (Méjico) es incorrecto en la lengua española?

Recientemente tuve un debate con amigos mejicanos (con J) aquí en los Estados Unidos sobre el tema, y estos intentaban convencerme de que hacerlo así era incorrecto. En Cuba me enseñaron que el usar la J en Español era lo correcto, aunque ya se aceptaba el nombre con X de igual manera, pero no por esto dejaba de ser correcto escribir"Méjico".

Gracias!


----------



## crises

Es incorrecto pues es antietimológico. Cuando se creó el topónimo de "México", la X en castellano se pronunciaba como una J. Siempre se ha conservado la grafía original, y también la pronunciación.

Sucede lo mismo con "Texas", que se escrbie con X pero se pronuncia J.


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que en el español de España por lo general lo escriben con "j" (Méjico, mejicano, Tejas, tejano)...pero en México y en otras partes de América lo escriben con X. México, mexicano, Texas, texano? Tambien Oaxaca, Oajaca, Xalapa, Jalapa. Creo que para los mexicanos, la "x" es un 'recuerdo' de la base indígena de su cultura. Quizás esté equivocado.  Aquí aprendemos que las dos formas son correctas de la misma manera que cacahuate y cacahuete son correctas.


----------



## crises

En los medios de comunicación del estado español procura no usarse la J para esos topónimos puesto que la RAE niega su validez.

Y la X en todos esos topónimos no es una reminiscencia indígena, sino un arcaísmo del castellano (que me parece muy bonito, por cierto).

Un saludo


----------



## NauS

Las dos formas están aceptadas en español, aunque se recomienda escribir México (y mexicano), aunque la pronunciación es J


----------



## María Madrid

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Creo que para los mexicanos, la "x" es un 'recuerdo' de la base indígena de su cultura. Quizás esté equivocado. .


 
La grafía X enlaza con la cultura griega, no las indígenas de América. 

Se acepta escribir Méjico con X, aunque sea un arcaicismo, porque resulta que el país en cuestión se niega a aceptar las normas de ortografía actuales y prefiere las de hace 300 años, cuando en español se usaba la Ji griega para el sonido que hoy en día se se refleja con la jota en todas las demás palabras: Jimena, Jerez, tejado, tejas, etc. todas palabras que antes se escribían con X. Como es su país, es justo que lo escriban como más les guste.

Pero como las normas de ortografía son las que son y el sonido de jota se escribe J (o G con vocales cerradas) en este siglo, tanto México como Méjico se dan como correctas y que cada uno elija la que prefiera, pero que no me digan que está mal poner Méjico. Si a la RAE no le parece mal, no entiendo por qué hay personas que se ponen malas sólo con pensarlo.

*México*. La grafía *recomendada* para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación correcta, [méjiko] (no http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/images/bolaspa.gif [méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc. (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). La aparente falta de correspondencia entre grafía y pronunciación se debe a que la letra _x_ que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (Oaxaca y Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra _j_ (x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_ por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.

_*Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005*_
*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados *



saludos,


----------



## Soy Yo

No te saques de quicio...yo dije " *Aquí aprendemos que las dos formas son correctas *de la misma manera que cacahuate y cacahuete son correctas."


----------



## lonchibon

Muchas veces los españoles se niegan a escribir México con 'x' porque creen que es incorrecto y que, como alguien mencionó en una de las respuestas, creen que es un "indigenismo" y por lo tanto suele ser despreciado.

Gracias a crises por las aclaraciones que ha hecho en cuanto a que el uso de la 'x' no es un indigenismo, y a que es completamente válido -y como dice la respuesta de maría madrid, es recomendado- usar la 'x' en tales palabras porque esa es su etimología. Los mexicanos tenemos la costumbre de defender a nuestra 'x' con un gran patriotismo, y muchos extranjeros nos critican por usarla, pero muchas veces lo hacemos sin fundamentos. Es bueno saber que la 'x' está bien empleada, y esperemos que cada vez nuestros hermanos ibéricos se acostumbren a escribir México con 'x'.


----------



## Soy Yo

Gracias, Lonchi, por aclarar eso de "indigenismo" ofreciendo un punto de vista mexicano. (Por cierto, yo generalmente escribo México, mexicano, Oaxaca...pero la verdad no escribo Xalapa sino Jalapa y jalapeño.) 

Y cuando mencioné a los indígenas, no lo decía con desprecio sino como un punto de orgullo mexicano. Y aunque he estado equivocado en cuanto a la 'información', estaba tratando de señalar que con esa "X" los mexicanos reconocen o conmemoran lo indígena con orgullo.


----------



## María Madrid

lonchibon said:
			
		

> Muchas veces los españoles se niegan a escribir México con 'x' porque creen que es incorrecto y que, como alguien mencionó en una de las respuestas, creen que es un "indigenismo" y por lo tanto suele ser despreciado.
> 
> y esperemos que cada vez nuestros hermanos ibéricos se acostumbren a escribir México como debe ser.


 
Lonchibon: dudo mucho que los españoles prefiramos la grafía J por considerar la X un "indigenismo" y por lo tanto la despreciamos. Eso es asumir un trato despectivo del que yo, en el día a día de España, no tengo constancia. Yo creo que simplemente somos consecuentes con las normas de ortografía que aprendimos en el colegio, sin ningún tipo de desprecio por otros.

En cuanto a "como debe ser", si la RAE da por buenas las dos, por más que recomiende la más extendida en número (la grafía que se usa en América) no entiendo por qué habríamos de dejar de usar la J. Al fin y al cabo los españoles no hacemos campaña para que en Méj/xico dejéis de acentuar fé y cosas así. Saludos.


----------



## lonchibon

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Gracias, Lonchi, por aclarar eso de "indigenismo" ofreciendo un punto de vista mexicano. (Por cierto, yo generalmente escribo México, mexicano, Oaxaca...pero la verdad no escribo Xalapa sino Jalapa y jalapeño.)
> 
> Y cuando mencioné a los indígenas, no lo decía con desprecio sino como un punto de orgullo mexicano.


 

Claro, no lo interpreté así, Soy Yo. Es más, probablemente estuvo mal hecho mi comentario acerca del indigenismo. Simplemente digo que es muy común que muchos mexicanos, y muy probablemente muchos extranjeros, creamos que la 'x' es una herencia de nuestros ancestros aztecas (conocidos tambien como 'mexicas') pero en realidad es una herencia del antiguo castellano. 

Por cierto, otra palabra que he visto escrita con x es Xajier (Javier).


----------



## Metztli

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Quizás esté equivocado. Aquí aprendemos que las dos formas son correctas de la misma manera que cacahuate y cacahuete son correctas.


 
Hola!

Creo que sí estás equivocado, yo nunca en mi vida he oido la palabra cacahuete... 

Dónde la has oido? quién la usa?

Saludos


----------



## Enrique J. Pacheco S.

Ambas formas son correctas, aunque yo particularmente lo escribo con 'x'.
La pronunciación de 'X' como 'J' viene del español antiguo, e idiomas como el catalán lo mantiene, de ahi es que existen nombres como Xavier o Javier ambos pronunciados de las mima manera. Para saber si la pronunciación Méjico es de origen indigena, español o griego, sería cuestion de averiguarlo


----------



## María Madrid

Metztli said:
			
		

> Creo que sí estás equivocado, yo nunca en mi vida he oido la palabra cacahuete... Dónde la has oido? quién la usa? Saludos


 
En España la usa todo el mundo, si alguien dice cacahuate pensarían que se le ha trabado la lengua... Saludos,


----------



## Soy Yo

Como ves: cacahuete en España; cacahuate en México; maní en Cuba.


----------



## plattpou

Soy Yo está en lo correcto... Proviene de las antiguas civilizaciones indigenas... donde la raza mas fuerte y dominante eran los Mexicas, Los cuales tenían bajo dominio a todas las demás etnias existentes en el centro y sur del país.  Ambas formas son correctas, pero rara vez se oye mencionar ese hecho, ya que todo documento official a optado por usar la X e incluso la mayoría de la gente lo ignora.


----------



## lonchibon

Ya hice la aclaración sobre el comentario del "indigenismo" María Madrid, estoy consciente de que se presta a malinterpretaciones y por eso me retracto del comentario.

También edité un poco el comentario que hice sobre el uso de la 'x'. Como bien lo mencionas, no es incorrecto el uso de la 'j' en México, etc. así que estás en todo tu derecho de escribir México con j.

Saludos


----------



## _Cereza_

Para un mexicano se ve horrible que se escriba "Mejico", solo pronuncien como una J, no veo cual es el problema.


----------



## Soy Yo

Bueno... cuando meto la pata la meto bien metida.... gracias a todos.


----------



## palomica

No quiero contradecir a nadie pero conozco a mexicanos que tienen mucho interés en la herencia indígena de México y hablan del tribu Mexica (pronunciado me-shi-ca) que vivía en el Valle de México en la época de la conquista. No creo que ellos en aquel entonces escribían su nombre pero ¿esa pronunciación podría tener algo que ver con la 'x'? Solo tengo curiosidad.


----------



## Ikebana

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Lonchibon: dudo mucho que los españoles prefiramos la grafía J por considerar la X un "indigenismo" y por lo tanto la despreciamos. Eso es asumir un trato despectivo del que yo, en el día a día de España, no tengo constancia. Yo creo que simplemente somos consecuentes con las normas de ortografía que aprendimos en el colegio, sin ningún tipo de desprecio por otros.
> 
> En cuanto a "como debe ser", si la RAE da por buenas las dos, por más que recomiende la más extendida en número (la grafía que se usa en América) no entiendo por qué habríamos de dejar de usar la J. Al fin y al cabo los españoles no hacemos campaña para que en Méj/xico dejéis de acentuar fé y cosas así. Saludos.


 
 No cabe duda que hay muchas cosas por aprender... Desde hace más de 30 años se enseña en México que palabras monosílabas como fe, dio, vio, etc, etc, no se acentúan. Se que hay mexicanos que todavía lo hacen pero eso es por falta de conocimiento... O pasaron de noche por las clases de ortografía...   (Favor de no ofenderse paisanos míos, que también soy mexicana).


----------



## nadasé

Estoy de acuerdo con los que dijeron que tanto México como Méjico son formas aceptadas.

En cuanto a la pronunciación de la 'x' en el español clásico, ésta era similar a la de la 'sh' inglesa. De ahí, como dice palomica, que se utilizara la 'x' para transcribir el sonido de la 'x' en 'mexica'.


----------



## _Cereza_

Si se acentuan hasta donde yo sé.

Porque son palabras agudas que terminan en N, S o vocal. No importa que sean monosílabas.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Esta tema fue discutido en muchos hilos anteriores:*

*Mexicanos o Mejicanos*?, por odelotj

*MeXicanos y sus amigos*, por funnydeal

*Méjico o México*, por Lems (cerrado)

*Méjico o México?*, por Henrik Larsson

Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

¿Qué problema hay si los mejicanos o mexicanos escriben México o Méjico?

Esa manera de escribir la palabra refleja el castellano del siglo XVI y la conservan en unas cuantas palabras más. En las demás palabras lo hacen con la ortografía normal de hoy y escriben caja, jinete, ajo, reloj, etc.

En el diccionario de la RAE están las palabras GIN, GAY, WHISKY, JAZZ, etc. que pronunciamos yin, guei, güisqui, yas. ¿Quiere eso decir que la g en español se puede pronunciar como y? NO. ¿Quiere eso decir que la combinación ga se puede pronunciar en castellano "gue"? Tampoco.

¿Se extraña alguien de esa pronunciación tan particular y tan extraña en el español para la letra g, o para la "ga"? Creo que no. Están asumidas para esas palabras y no pasa nada. A nadie le parece raro que whi se pronuncie güi.

Si los mejicanos prefieren escribir México, por la razón que sea, están en su derecho. Se altera un poquito la norma para pronunciar la X (sólo en ciertas palabras), pero no mucho más que en muchas otras palabras que están en el diccionario escritas de una manera y que se pronuncian de otra que ni siquiera tienen nada que ver con el español (nunca se ha pronunciado en español "ga" como "gue"). La X, al menos, refleja la pronunciación de esa letra en otros tiempos. 

¿Podría considerarse un cierto arcaísmo? Podría ser, o no. Depende de cómo se mire.

¿Alguien diría que "farináceo o férrico" son arcaísmos? Nadie, aunque conserven la f inicial del castellano antiguo de las palabras "farina" y "fierro".

Habría que considerar con el mismo sentido crítico todas las palabras. Todas o ninguna, pero no unas sí y otras no.

Un español suele escribir Méjico y un mexicano México. No problem.


----------



## fenixpollo

Y si un mexicano escribe Espagna, Espania o Espanya, y un español escribe España, ¿hay problema?


----------



## Corcega

Ikebana said:
			
		

> No cabe duda que hay muchas cosas por aprender... Desde hace más de 30 años se enseña en México que palabras monosílabas como fe, dio, vio, etc, etc, no se acentúan. Se que hay mexicanos que todavía lo hacen pero eso es por falta de conocimiento... O pasaron de noche por las clases de ortografía...   (Favor de no ofenderse paisanos míos, que también soy mexicana).



No me ofendo, pero para algunos que aprendimos que fué, ví, oí, sé… (a base de repetirlo millones de veces en la escuela) llevan acento, cuesta trabajo cambiar.

Después de todo, lo que bien se aprende, nunca se olvida.

Efectivamente la regla cambió hace mucho y ya no se deben acentuar, yo no lo hago (a menos que me equivoque pues así aprendí) pero mucha gente o no sabe que la regla cambió, o no se pueden deshacer de algunos hábitos.

Y recuerden, ¡hay miles y miles de personas de más de 40 años!!!

​


----------



## Ikebana

Corcega said:
			
		

> No me ofendo, pero para algunos que aprendimos que fué, ví, oí, sé… (a base de repetirlo millones de veces en la escuela) llevan acento, cuesta trabajo cambiar.
> 
> Después de todo, lo que bien se aprende, nunca se olvida.
> 
> Efectivamente la regla cambió hace mucho y ya no se deben acentuar, yo no lo hago (a menos que me equivoque pues así aprendí) pero mucha gente o no sabe que la regla cambió, o no se pueden deshacer de algunos hábitos.
> 
> Y recuerden, ¡hay miles y miles de personas de más de 40 años!!!
> 
> 
> ​


 
¡Perfectamente de acuerdo contigo! Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja.... Yo misma estoy por llegar a las 50 primaveras.


----------



## abrahamisc

Saludos desde México.
Cualquier mexicano verá Méjico  mal escrito. Me parece triste que la RAE permita su uso, es como decir que los mexicanos lo escriben de una forma pero que más da.
A quien le importe si le pediría que lo escriba con *X.*


----------



## crises

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Qué problema hay si los mejicanos o mexicanos escriben México o Méjico?
> 
> Esa manera de escribir la palabra refleja el castellano del siglo XVI y la conservan en unas cuantas palabras más. En las demás palabras lo hacen con la ortografía normal de hoy y escriben caja, jinete, ajo, reloj, etc.



Digamos que "México" es un topónimo, capital de un estado y, como tal, recibe una tiene un nombre oficial. Su escritura se puede contemplar desde dos puntos de vista:

- académico: efectivamente, en el castellano peninsular "México" derivó en "Méjico" cuando se decidió suprimir la grafía X para los sonidos J (igual que se cambiaron las Y vocálicas iniciales por I). Por tanto, académicamente hablando, son igual de correctos "mejicano" como "tejano" (técnicamente, serían los que la RAE debería aceptar como princpales, pero ahora veremos por qué no). 

- político (incl. medios de comunicación): México es un estado cuya lengua oficial es el castellano y el nombre oficial es "Estados Unidos Mexicanos". El código ISO internacional es MEX, las tres primeras letras de "México". En este caso, políticamente hablando, los medios de comunicación suelen seguir las denominaciones oficiales de los diferentes países según marca las normativas ISO. Por ejemplo, Birmania no es "políticamente correcto" puesto que el nombre oficial internacional del estado anteriormente conocido como Birmania es ahora Myanmar. Cualquier libro de estilo de los diferentes periódicos o televisiones del estado español indica que se deben usar las denominaciones oficiales internacionales para determinados países y ciudades (por ejemplo, Beijing o Mumbai). Por tanto, para los medios de comunicación y documentos oficiales, en el caso de México se debe usar X. Ante esta tendencia, la RAE ha venido cediendo cada vez más hasta el punto de aceptar "texano" o "mexicano" (cuando estaría contradiciendo normativas académicas establecidas en el s.XIX).

Existe un tercer punto de vista que es el "tradicional" y que justifica que, a pesar de tener que llamar ahora Myanmar a Birmania, se siga llamando Londres a London o Colonia a Köln: en los casos en los que existe una traducción histórica, un uso continuado y demostrado a lo largo de los años, se puede usar dicha traducción/transcripción.



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien diría que "farináceo o férrico" son arcaísmos? Nadie, aunque conserven la f inicial del castellano antiguo de las palabras "farina" y "fierro".



Son cultismos, no arcaísmos.


----------



## elgrillofeliz

Hago énfasis como Cereza que "Méjico" me suena horrible y en contra de mis valores patrióticos. 
Aunque sé que la “X” en sí es un arcaísmo español, su uso es también algo de resistencia y rebeldía, creo yo. Al comparar piensen el uso de la “Q” y la “K” en áreas con poblaciones indígenas como Guatemala y Perú. 
 
No es que tenga basa etimológica sino que también tiene connotaciones políticas que refuerzan una identidad nacional.


----------



## María Madrid

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Y si un mexicano escribe Espagna, Espania o Espanya, y un español escribe España, ¿hay problema?


 
¿Problema? No, simplemente NO estará escribiendo en castellano, la primera sería italiano, la segunda no sé si existe en algún exótico idioma, de no ser así sería un palabro sin más, y la tercera catalán. No entiendo qué tiene que ver eso con el tema de México/Méjico. Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

elgrillofeliz said:
			
		

> Hago énfasis como Cereza que "Méjico" me suena horrible y en contra de mis valores patrióticos.
> No es que tenga basa etimológica sino que también tiene connotaciones políticas que refuerzan una identidad nacional.


 
Esas connotaciones me parece que son locales y por lo tanto no es de esperar que a miles de kilómetros tengamos una percepción similar. Aquí podríamos percibir, por ejemplo, que la elección de la x es porque facilita la pronunciación a los estadounidenses.

Yo estoy convencida de que la identidad nacional mejicana tiene bases mucho más sólidas que la elección de una grafía. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Y si un mexicano escribe Espagna, Espania o Espanya, y un español escribe España, ¿hay problema?



El mismo que si escribe Churruflustu(1). Le miraremos con cara de hipo y los que sepan italiano, catalán o no-se-qué (Espania) le preguntarán si se refiere a España.

Sin embargo, "Méjico" no hay otra forma de leerlo para un mexicano que "Méjico". A mí me parece fantástico mantener la grafía arcaica de la X para ciertos términos mexicanos o de los EEUU. De hecho yo utilizo siempre México si no "se me va" la j (que es lo que pide el cuerpo), pero:

a) NUNCA, NUNCA tiene intención ofensiva.

b) Que el mismo tío no me diga que la ortografía española es "muy difícil" y que debería ser más "racional".

(1) Denominación de "España" en el planeta Xp05.


----------



## Fernando

elgrillofeliz said:
			
		

> No es que tenga basa etimológica sino que también tiene connotaciones políticas que refuerzan una identidad nacional.



Hombre, esto sería un motivo para adoptar "Méjico".


----------



## tetewilson

_Cereza_ said:
			
		

> Si se acentuan hasta donde yo sé.
> 
> Porque son palabras agudas que terminan en N, S o vocal. No importa que sean monosílabas.



Permíteme la corrección, Cereza, pero los monosílabos nunca se acentúan, puesto que al constar de una única sílaba, no cabe duda sobre cuál será la tónica. Sólo se acentúan con tilde diacrítica cuando es necesario distinguir entre dos palabras diferentes, como por ejemplo tú bien has hecho con _sé_ en _"...hasta donde yo sé."_ para distinguir la forma verbal del verbo saber del pronombre personal "se".

Un saludo.


----------



## heidita

Fenix, pues no te creas, sólo hace poco se me indicó que no debía escribir "Cataluña", que no se escribía así, que era "Catalunya". Así que problema puede haber incluso dentro del territorio español.

Vuelvo a lo de Méjico. Recuerdo mi visita a Oaxaca en Méjico y me sorprendió por entonces la pronunciación de "Oajaca". No creo que debemos complicarnos la vida... Especialmente en español que es uno de los poco idiomas de una pronunciación más o menos coherente. Yo voto por Méjico.
elgrillofelix, ¿no crees que subeditor el patriotismo a una grafía es un poco exagerado?


----------



## María Madrid

heidita said:
			
		

> Fenix, pues no te creas, sólo hace poco se me indicó que no debía escribir "Cataluña", que no se escribía así, que era "Catalunya".


 
¿En castellano?!!!!!! ¿Deberíamos entonces decir Köln y no Colonia y London, en lugar de Londres al escribir en español? Por favor, un poco de cordura, el nombre oficial de un sitio no implica que tenga que adoptarse en los demás idiomas. Saludos,


----------



## crises

heidita said:
			
		

> Fenix, pues no te creas, sólo hace poco se me indicó que no debía escribir "Cataluña", que no se escribía así, que era "Catalunya". Así que problema puede haber incluso dentro del territorio español.



Heidita, te remito a mi mensaje anterior: depende del criterio que se imponga para el texto, si es académico/tradicional o político. En el caso de "Catalunya" la NY (propia del catalán y del aragonés) es el dígrafo que expresa el fonema que en castellano se transcribe con Ñ. Usar NY en castellano sólo responden a unos requisitos formales, ya sean políticos o mediáticos (o ideológicos), pero no lingüísticos per se. 

Sin embargo, hay un matiz que diferencia el caso de CataluNYa al de MéXico: "México" es un lugar castellanohablante y la transcripción del nombre original náhuatl se hizo a través del castellano; sin embargo, "Catalunya" es un lugar de habla no castellana (catalán, para ser exactos) e históricamente se ha transcrito con la Ñ en castellano.


----------



## heidita

Aparentemente en las carreteras catalanas se indican todas las señales sólo con la grafía catalana: Saragossa (aparentemente es Zaragoza). Sorprendente.


----------



## crises

¿Por qué? La lengua del lugar es el catalán y por tanto, es lógico y sensato que venga con el nombre escrito como tradicionalmente se ha utilizado.

Del mismo modo que es lógico y normal que en las zonas castellanohablantes del estado español se hable de "Gerona" o "Lérida" para referirse a Girona y Lleida.

Pero es preferible que no nos desviemos del caso original: México/Méjico.


----------



## María Madrid

heidita said:
			
		

> Aparentemente en las carreteras catalanas se indican todas las señales sólo con la grafía catalana: Saragossa (aparentemente es Zaragoza). Sorprendente.


 Estupendo, y luego exigen que digamos Lleida en vez de Lérida porque es su nombre oficial... en fin que se pongan de acuerdo y luego me manden el resumen. Saludos,


----------



## crises

Por favor, no caigamos en las generalizaciones de "que se pongan de acuerdo". Son subjetivas y pueden llegar a ser ofensivas.

Un saludo


----------



## María Madrid

Lamento que te sientas ofendido/a, no era mi intención. Simplemente expreso mi hastío por otra polémica que, en mi opinión tiene más de política que de otra cosa, porque tampoco opino que haya tanto a lo que agarrarse. 

Y si a Heidita le dicen que no use Cataluña, sino Catalunya cuando escribe en castellano, pero luego es perfecto poner Saragossa, a mí me suena a incongruencia, a doble rasero y, después de tantos años, me aburre. Y si te ofende, lo lamento, te ruego que no te tomes mis opiniones (ciertamente subjetivas, como las de absolutamente todo el mundo) como algo personal. Saludos,


----------



## crises

El problema es que se confunden dos fuentes: por un lado, nadie ha dicho que el mismo cliente que le ha dicho a Heidita que escriba "Catalunya" le haya dicho que en catalán use "Saragossa".

Por otro lado, evidentemente, "Catalunya", "Girona", "México", "Myanmar", "Beijing" o "Mumbai" en castellano sólo responden a intenciones políticas. "Saragossa" en catalán o "Londres" en castellano son usos tradicionales en las diferentes lenguas.

Sobre la ofensa, es también algo muy subjetivo y que en determinados temas (a mí también me cansa mucho el uso político del lenguaje, pero entiendo que determinados clientes tienen sus propios intereses), los nervios están a flor de piel. Un saludo


----------



## Fernando

Mi voto:

- México (siempre). ¿Por qué? Por unificación del idioma. Lo mismo es aplicable para cualquier denominación de un territorio castellano-hablante. Si hay discrepancias entre los locales pues que cada uno use el término que le acomode.

- Términos de territorios no castellano-hablantes:
a) Si existe un término usual y tradicional, se mantendría (Colonia, Lérida). Si por razones de educación al dirigirse a un nativo de la zona (sea o no hispanohablante) es más conveniente el uso de otra denominación a mí me parece perfecto. Por ejemplo en España es normal decir Lleida. Lo de Catalunya me parece un poco más rarito. Por supuesto hablaría de "los tercios de Flandes" y no de "los tercios del Benelux".

b) Sin denominación usual en castellano (Ulaan Bator). Según la transliteración del nombre local.


----------



## crises

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, Fernando.


----------



## tetewilson

De acuerdo con María Madrid y crises. "Catalunya" es en catalán lo mismo que "Cataluña" en castellano.

"México" es en castellano lo mismo que "Méjico" en castellano. Así que no es lo mismo.

Bien es cierto que se recurre a una norma ortográfica permisiva por parte de la RAE para con los hablantes de castellano españoles, puesto que recomienda la forma con 'x' más extendida en América. Ahora que cada uno lo escriba como prefiera y allá sus motivos. Pero no creo que este foro sea el lugar más adecuado para expresar ideas políticas o ideológicas ni orgullos patrios o rencillas históricas.

Saludos.


----------



## San

crises said:
			
		

> Digamos que "México" es un topónimo, capital de un estado y, como tal, recibe una tiene un nombre oficial. Su escritura se puede contemplar desde dos puntos de vista:
> 
> - académico: efectivamente, en el castellano peninsular "México" derivó en "Méjico" cuando se decidió suprimir la grafía X para los sonidos J (igual que se cambiaron las Y vocálicas iniciales por I). Por tanto, académicamente hablando, son igual de correctos "mejicano" como "tejano" (técnicamente, serían los que la RAE debería aceptar como princpales, pero ahora veremos por qué no).
> 
> - político (incl. medios de comunicación): México es un estado cuya lengua oficial es el castellano y el nombre oficial es "Estados Unidos Mexicanos". El código ISO internacional es MEX, las tres primeras letras de "México". En este caso, políticamente hablando, los medios de comunicación suelen seguir las denominaciones oficiales de los diferentes países según marca las normativas ISO. Por ejemplo, Birmania no es "políticamente correcto" puesto que el nombre oficial internacional del estado anteriormente conocido como Birmania es ahora Myanmar. Cualquier libro de estilo de los diferentes periódicos o televisiones del estado español indica que se deben usar las denominaciones oficiales internacionales para determinados países y ciudades (por ejemplo, Beijing o Mumbai). Por tanto, para los medios de comunicación y documentos oficiales, en el caso de México se debe usar X. Ante esta tendencia, la RAE ha venido cediendo cada vez más hasta el punto de aceptar "texano" o "mexicano" (cuando estaría contradiciendo normativas académicas establecidas en el s.XIX).
> 
> Existe un tercer punto de vista que es el "tradicional" y que justifica que, a pesar de tener que llamar ahora Myanmar a Birmania, se siga llamando Londres a London o Colonia a Köln: en los casos en los que existe una traducción histórica, un uso continuado y demostrado a lo largo de los años, se puede usar dicha traducción/transcripción.
> 
> 
> 
> Son cultismos, no arcaísmos.


Yo ya prometí en este foro que iba a escribir México, antes no lo hacía porque no sabía que escribirlo de la otra forma podía molestar.

Por cierto, ya que estamos también sería conveniente referirse a España por su nombre, esto es, España. Hablar de los medios de comunicación del *estado español* es un poco absurdo, salvo que te estés refiriendo a TV3, que efectivamente es una televisión del Estado. No así Antena3 Televisión, el diario El Pais y todos los demás medios privados.

¿ En qué norma ISO está lo del estado español ?


----------



## heidita

crises, no me abre bien la página así que no tengo "quote"

Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo, en Cataluña lo que es de Cataluña. ¿Entonces por qué en la carretera se indica "A Coruña" en la M30 y a partir de Guadalajara "Leída"?

Lo cierto es que me sorprenden mucho las voces mejicanas que indican que la grafía con j les molesta y va en contra de su patriotismo. 

Anda que entonces a ver si me ofendo yo: ya que durante años me preguntaba qué pueblo era el de Maguncia (en alemán Mainz), tan irreconocible para un alemán que   más de uno se habrá perdido por la carretera....


----------



## crises

San said:
			
		

> Por cierto, ya que estamos también sería conveniente referirse a España por su nombre, esto es, España.



No exactamente: Reino de España.



			
				San said:
			
		

> Hablar de los medios de comunicación del *estado español* es un poco absurdo, salvo que te estés refiriendo a TV3, que efectivamente es una televisión del Estado. No así Antena3 Televisión, el diario El Pais y todos los demás medios privados.



Efectivamente, puede ser ambigua la preposición "de": precisamente por eso existe el adjetivo "público" para referirse a los medios de comunicación propiedad del estado. Dicho de otro modo, con "medios de comunicación del estado español" me refiero a todos aquellos que tiene su sede y distribución en el estado español, no que sean propiedad del estado español. Que no emplee el sustantivo "España" es una opción personal y respetable, puesto que estoy hablando de los territorios que se incluyen dentro de la delimitación territorial marcada por la constitución vigente.

Por otro lado, TV3 no es una televisión estatal sino autonómica, si no me equivoco.



			
				San said:
			
		

> ¿ En qué norma ISO está lo del estado español ?



En ninguna. Como tampoco lo está dejar espacios entre los signos de interrogación y la primera y última palabra de una oración interrogativa. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fenixpollo

heidita said:
			
		

> Lo cierto es que me sorprenden mucho las voces mejicanas que indican que la grafía con j les molesta y va en contra de su patriotismo.


 Tal vez te sorprenden porque vives con muchos nombres geográficos que cambian de ortografía, dependiendo en dónde estés.  Aquí no.  México siempre se escribe así.  No es que sea ofensivo escribirlo con "j"... pero si deletreas mi nombre phenixpoyo y luego insistes que es la ortografía aceptada, te voy a decir que no lo acepto yo.


----------



## María Madrid

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> pero si deletreas mi nombre phenixpoyo y luego insistes que es la ortografía aceptada, te voy a decir que no lo acepto yo.


 
Es que en español el sonido /F/ se escribe con f no con ph (la h en español es muda), así que a nadie con un mínimo de cultura y conocimiento del español se le ocurriría decir que está eligiendo entre dos opciones ortográficas aceptadas. 

Sí puedes elegir entre México y Méjico, pero no puedes elegir entre foto y photo. 

Quien escribiese eso no estaría acogiéndose a una alternativa válida, te estaría poniendo una burrada. Saludos,


----------



## San

crises said:
			
		

> No exactamente: Reino de España.
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, puede ser ambigua la preposición "de": precisamente por eso existe el adjetivo "público" para referirse a los medios de comunicación propiedad del estado. Dicho de otro modo, con "medios de comunicación del estado español" me refiero a todos aquellos que tiene su sede y distribución en el estado español, no que sean propiedad del estado español. Que no emplee el sustantivo "España" es una opción personal y respetable, puesto que estoy hablando de los territorios que se incluyen dentro de la delimitación territorial marcada por la constitución vigente.
> 
> Por otro lado, TV3 no es una televisión estatal sino autonómica, si no me equivoco.
> 
> 
> 
> En ninguna. Como tampoco lo está dejar espacios entre los signos de interrogación y la primera y última palabra de una oración interrogativa.
> 
> Un saludo.



No me cuentes milongas crises, que te retratas tu solito. ¿ A que no escribes la prensa del estado francés, la prensa del estado italiano, la prensa del estado polaco, etc ? No,

la prensa italiana
la pensa mexicana
la prensa francesa, peeeero
la prensa del *estado español*

Por supuesto es una opción respetable que no quieras escribir España y la sustituyas con eufemismos, seguro que te salen sarpullidos sólo de ver escrita la palabreja, pero lo que  me parece el colmo del cinismo es que vengas a decirnos cómo escribir México.

Respecto de lo otro, insisto, la Generalitat de Cataluña, el ayuntamiento de A Coruña y la mancomunidad de municipios del Alto Guadalquivir son todos Estado. No en vano el honorable president de la Generalitat es una *alta autoridad del Estado*. Cuando las cosas sean como a tí te gustarían que fueran, entonces hablamos. Pero me parece que este no es un foro de política, así que hasta aquí el tema por mi parte.


----------



## Fernando

San ¿se puede bajar el tono, por favor?


----------



## crises

San said:
			
		

> No me cuentes milongas crises, que te retratas tu solito. ¿ A que no escribes la prensa del estado francés, la prensa del estado italiano, la prensa del estado polaco, etc ?



Soy consecuente y *sí* lo hago si es un escrito *personal*. Si tiene algún problema con mis decisiones *personales* creo que debería comentármelo en privado y no en público, puesto que no creo que ésta sea la finalidad del foro. Lingüísticamente hablando creo que no comento ninguna incorrección si digo "estado español", "república francesa" o "imperio austrohúngaro".

Los demás comentarios hirientes los ignoro por el bien de todos: como se ha dicho antes, no creo que éste sea el lugar para debatir nacionalismos. No entiendo a qué vienen sus comentarios ni mucho menos pienso traer a colación temas como los que habla que no están relacionados en nada con la lengua. Si me lee detenidamente, sabrá mi postura ante el debate "México" y "Méjico" y mi exposición de los dos puntos de vista desde los que se puede adoptar la escritura de dicho topónimo.


----------



## San

crises said:
			
		

> Soy consecuente y *sí* lo hago si es un escrito *personal*. Si tiene algún problema con mis decisiones *personales* creo que debería comentármelo en privado y no en público, puesto que no creo que ésta sea la finalidad del foro. Lingüísticamente hablando creo que no comento ninguna incorrección si digo "estado español", "república francesa" o "imperio austrohúngaro".
> 
> Los demás comentarios hirientes los ignoro por el bien de todos: como se ha dicho antes, no creo que éste sea el lugar para debatir nacionalismos. No entiendo a qué vienen sus comentarios ni mucho menos pienso traer a colación temas como los que habla que no están relacionados en nada con la lengua. Si me lee detenidamente, sabrá mi postura ante el debate "México" y "Méjico" y mi exposición de los dos puntos de vista desde los que se puede adoptar la escritura de dicho topónimo.



Prescindir del uso de una palabra en favor de un eufemismo políticamente correcto es un opción personal perfectamente válida, hasta ahí llegamos todos. Pero eso no quiere decir que no tenga relación con la lengua. La tiene toda, a mi modo de ver. Inyectar política en la lengua es muy tiste para mí, pero cada uno que hable como quiera, faltaría más. Eso sí, te recuerdo que eres tú el que has empezado diciendo que escribir México con "j" es incorrecto.

Respecto a los comentarios, cuando uno pone opiniones personales, sea implítica o explícitamente no debe asombrarse de que le contesten. Punto. Lo de estado español puede ser un eufemismo muy políticamente correcto en ciertos ámbitos, pero cuando uno sale de ahí canta. Te dije que quizás fuera una manera impropia de hablar y tú has contestado como has contestado.

Para tí es una opción legítima ser un objetor de conciencia respecto a la palabra España, lo que me parece genial, y para mí es una opción legítima darte mi opinión como te la he dado.

Si es falso que tus ideas poíticas van por donde tus mensajes dejaban entrever y yo he interpretado, entonces me lo dices y yo me retracto y te pido disculpas. Y si no pues nada, lo dicho. Son todas opciones legítimas, y cuando uno las hace suyas incluso en su manera de hablar no puede pretender esconder la mano después de tirar la piedra, y menos en un foro sobre la lengua, y menos cuando va dando lecciones sobre como escribir México.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Creo que la pregunta original ha sido ampliamente debatida y existe incluso cierto acuerdo general.

El resto del debate es acalorado, pero de altura, con personas que dominan el idioma y lo emplean con habilidad y diría que con cariño.
Tal vez valga la pena trasladarlo al foro de 'Cultural Discussions'. No me lo quiero perder por nada.

Carlos


----------



## Soy Yo

elgrillofeliz said:
			
		

> Hago énfasis como Cereza que "Méjico" me suena horrible y en contra de mis valores patrióticos.
> Aunque sé que la “X” en sí es un arcaísmo español, su uso es también algo de resistencia y rebeldía, creo yo. Al comparar piensen el uso de la “Q” y la “K” en áreas con poblaciones indígenas como Guatemala y Perú.
> 
> No es que tenga basa etimológica sino que también tiene connotaciones políticas que refuerzan una identidad nacional.


 
Hola, Grillo... una pregunta.  Siempre creí que los mexicanos escriben X pero la pronuncian como si fuera "j".  Es decir que en los términos (toponimios) de los cuales hablamos no hay distinción en la pronunciación del nombre del país, sea escrito México o Méjico.  Por eso, no comprendo como te puede "sonar" horrible la palabra "Méjico".

Esto te lo comento para no contraponer sino para saber si tú oyes distinción entre "México" y "Méjico."  (Por cierto, Roll Tide! )


----------



## elgrillofeliz

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Hola, Grillo... una pregunta. Siempre creí que los mexicanos escriben X pero la pronuncian como si fuera "j". Es decir que en los términos (toponimios) de los cuales hablamos no hay distinción en la pronunciación del nombre del país, sea escrito México o Méjico. Por eso, no comprendo como te puede "sonar" horrible la palabra "Méjico".





			
				Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Esto te lo comento para no contraponer sino para saber si tú oyes distinción entre "México" y "Méjico." (Por cierto, Roll Tide! )




Cuando dije que "me suena mal" lo escribí en el sentido de la expresión, pero me estoy dando cuenta como da a confusión. Sí, igual se pronuncia como "j" pero el escribirlo con "x" es lo importante. 

El uso de las letras pienso que ha tomado una clase de significado político de distinción, por ejemplo, el escribir Tikal o Tical para el sitio Maya, o en el Perú escribir Inka en ves de Inca y otras instancias similares. El uso de las letras medias exóticas da a una distinción nacional. 

Me disculpo si uso terminología incorrecta, pero mi base es antropología cultural, no lingüística.


----------



## fenixpollo

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Es que en español el sonido /F/ se escribe con f no con ph (la h en español es muda), así que a nadie con un mínimo de cultura y conocimiento del español se le ocurriría decir que está eligiendo entre dos opciones ortográficas aceptadas.


 Bueno, "*f*enixpoyo" si quieres. El punto es que si deletreas mal mi nombre, te voy a corregir.  Igual te voy a corregir -- con todo respeto y de manera educada -- si deletreas mal el nombre de mi país, estado, región, ciudad, calle, etcetera.  Pienso que es un deseo común en la gente que otras personas digan/escriban correctamente sus nombres.  ¿no creen?


----------



## elgrillofeliz

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> (Por cierto, *Roll Tide*! )


 
Casi se me olvida, ¡Gracias!


----------



## María Madrid

elgrillofeliz said:
			
		

> El uso de las letras medias exóticas da a una distinción nacional.


Creo que es precisamente eso lo que no entiendo de todo tu discurso. Primero que no sé muy bien qué son letras exóticas, todas son del alfabeto castellano; segundo, que tampoco termino de entender cómo una grafía u otra pueden exaltar sentimientos patrióticos, cuando ambas opciones vienen del mismo idioma. 

Es eso lo que me desconcierta, Méjico y México se pronuncian exactamente igual, son exactamente igual de castellanos en su origen, la única diferencia es que en una época se escribía de una forma y años después se eligió modificar la grafía del mismo sonido. No entiendo qué tiene que ver eso con el sentimiento de nación. 

De verdad que no te cuestiono, intento ver tu razonamiento, pero es que se me escapa. Como han sugerido, quizá podrían pasar este hilo a Discusiones Culturales... saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Igual te voy a *corregir -- con todo respeto y de manera educada -- si deletreas mal el nombre de mi país*,


 
Con todo respeto, como tú dices, hay un hecho evidente y es que usar la  J no es un error ni una falta de ortografía, así que no hay nada que corregir. 

Hay dos opciones, ambas con el mismo origen en el mismo idioma y perfectamente correctas, cada uno que use la que más le guste. Quien quiera que escriba yerba y quien quiera que escriba hierba. ¿Cuál es el problema? Lo que no es aceptable es que califiques de incorrecta la que no prefieres. 

Por más que sea el nombre de tu país, no puedes imponer un uso ortográfico correcto sobre otro también correcto a otras personas del mismo idioma que prefieren la otra opción. Estamos hablando de un mismo idioma, no de dos distintos. Saludos,


----------



## fenixpollo

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Con todo respeto, como tú dices, hay un hecho evidente y es que usar la J no es un error ni una falta de ortografía, así que no hay nada que corregir.
> 
> Hay dos opciones, ambas con el mismo origen en el mismo idioma y perfectamente correctas, cada uno que use la que más le guste. Quien quiera que escriba yerba y quien quiera que escriba hierba. ¿Cuál es el problema? Lo que no es aceptable es que califiques de incorrecta la que no prefieres.
> 
> Por más que sea el nombre de tu país, no puedes imponer un uso ortográfico correcto sobre otro también correcto a otras personas del mismo idioma que prefieren la otra opción. Estamos hablando de un mismo idioma, no de dos distintos.


 Explicaste tu punto de vista muy bien, María, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo que son dos opciones aceptadas y todo esto se trata de preferencia.

Siguiendo tu lógica: si mi apellido fuera González, y tú siempre escribieras Gonzáles, yo no te podría decir nada, porque las dos son alternativas  aceptadas y solamente estás escogiendo la que prefieres.  ¿Verdad?


----------



## María Madrid

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Siguiendo tu lógica: si mi apellido fuera González, y tú siempre escribieras Gonzáles, yo no te podría decir nada, porque las dos son alternativas aceptadas y solamente estás escogiendo la que prefieres. ¿Verdad?


 
Pues no, entre otras cosas porque las pronunciaciones son distintas. Uno es con s y otro con z y no son intercambiables, al menos en España NO se pronuncian igual.

Saludos,


----------



## diegodbs

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Explicaste tu punto de vista muy bien, María, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo que son dos opciones aceptadas y todo esto se trata de preferencia.
> 
> Siguiendo tu lógica: si mi apellido fuera González, y tú siempre escribieras Gonzáles, yo no te podría decir nada, porque las dos son alternativas aceptadas y solamente estás escogiendo la que prefieres. ¿Verdad?


 
Este caso es distinto.
Sólo hay un país que se llama México/Méjico. No hay confusión posible.
Pero sí puede haber apellidos González/Gonzales y, sobre todo en España, la pronunciación es distinta. No sería práctico que cada uno escribiera tu apellido como le diera la gana porque te podrían confundir, a efectos oficiales, con otra persona.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno creo que al final de cuentas tienen razón las dos son correctas, inclusive en mapas yv textos viejos mexicanos,Méxioc lo escribian con j peor con el pasar del tiempo se fue quedando con x, aunque dejenme decirles que tal vez el más correctoes con X ya que oficialmente el pais se escribe con X eso está en la constitución por lo tanto como está en un documento oficial creoq ue lo correcto es con X ¿que opinan?


----------



## María Madrid

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> creoq ue lo correcto es con X ¿que opinan?


Yo ya desisto. Llevamos tropecientos mensajes defendiendo distintos puntos de vista pero asumiendo que ambas son ortográficamente correctas, por más que se dé preferencia a la que el país ha elegido, la cual resulta ser un arcaicismo según las normas ortográficas actuales pero queda muy bonito. Tranquilo, que NO te voy a preguntar en qué te basas para decir que lo correcto es la X. 

Si a alguien le hace ilusión que le diga que sí, que lo fetén es la X y la J es un engendro imperialista, para él la perra chica!!! Yo seguiré escribiéndolo como la RAE me diga que puedo hacerlo. Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bueno es que te lo dio que la X es el correcto porque asi lo dice la constitución politica de nuestro país por lo tanto es como si de pronto (es un ejemplo estupido) españa decidiera combiarse el nombre y llamarse Hespaña aunque obviamente españa no leav H pero com en sus leyes españa se debería escribir con H supongo que todos los hispanohablantes deberian de ponerlo ocn H, eso es lo que quiero que me entiendand, no importa la ortografia porque al finla de cuentas el país legalmente y ante todo el munod se llama MéXico con x no con J


----------



## ILT

Como el tono de este hilo se está saliendo de ser una discusión cordial, cierro este hilo.  Quien quiera comentar algo más, por favor hágalo en uno de los hilos que sobre el tema hay abiertos.


----------



## Blower's daughter

Hola chicos, he notado que los Mexicanos se ofenden un poquitin cuando los espanolitos decimos Méjico. Y es que tengo una duda, ?Le cambiaron el nombre? Lo pregunto porque yo recuerdo en la escuela hablar de Méjico y no de México, para mi los dos son preciosos que conste, buscando en el diccionario de la real academia espanola de la lengua no viene Méjico sino México, pero tengo la curiosidad.
?Me la satisfacen?
Gracias


----------



## Woodybaru

jajaja en lo particular no me ofende pues vivo en una ciudad llamada jalapa o xalapa, creo que es mas por el origen de las palabras ya sea en nahuatl o alguna otra lengua indigena o de los antepasados. si buscas un poco en la historia conoceras a los mexicas y no mejicas o lugares como xala y no jala o taxco y no tajco o texcoco y no tejcoco por ejemplo.
es mas común encontrar esas palabras con x mas que con j ya que la j la usan mas nuestro amigos los anglos por cuestiones de pronunciación. espero te ayude esta info
saludos


----------



## Mirlo

Hubo otro foro hacerca de esto anteriormente. Mi recomendación es que digas Mexico. Yo tambien fui enseñada Mejico y pienso que en el foro alguien comprobó que estaba correcto decirlo de las dos formas, pero creo que les gusta mejor "Mexico"
Saludos,


----------



## pejeman

Yo no me ofendo, pero el nombre oficial de mi paìs es Estados Unidos Mexicanos y mi pasaporte dice MEXICO. Así es que siempre lo escribiré con la equis, que algo tiene de cruz y de calvario, como dijo el vate López Méndez

Si en otras partes quieren escribir Mé- jico  y me- jicano  , allá ellos.

En el foro de sólo español puedes encontrar muchas opiniones bien capacitadas al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hola Blowers aunque hemos hablado mucho de eso , te voy a decir algo el País desde que se independizo se llama Estados Unidos De Me*x*icanos, lo que pasa es que por grafía antes se llamaba Méjico pero por mexicanizarle ponemos la X como Javier, Xavier. Pero el país nunca ha cambiado de nombre desde hace mucho tiempo se escribe con X


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

* Se ha hablado mucho al respecto*, aquí encontrarás todos los links.

Saludos!


----------



## Alicky

Quizas me equivoque, pero creo que antiguamente, en vez de escribir con "j", esas palabras se escribian con"x". Y quizas de ahi viene la confusion. Yo siempre he oido decir "Mejico" y asi lo pronuncio yo, aun cuando escribo "Mexico". Y he oido a muchos mexicanos pronunciar "Mejico".
Quizas depende de la persona o la zona no?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Woodybaru said:


> jajaja en lo particular no me ofende pues vivo en una ciudad llamada jalapa o xalapa, creo que es mas por el origen de las palabras ya sea en nahuatl o alguna otra lengua indigena o de los antepasados. si buscas un poco en la historia conoceras a los mexicas y no mejicas o lugares como xala y no jala o taxco y no tajco o texcoco y no tejcoco por ejemplo.
> es mas común encontrar esas palabras con x mas que con j ya que la j la usan mas nuestro amigos los anglos por cuestiones de pronunciación. espero te ayude esta info
> saludos


Hay que recordar que en México la x tiene varios sonidos y uno de ellos es la s o sh, por lo tanto noes Tajco es Tasco aunque se escribe Taxco o Shola, Xola.
NO nos confundamos la X no siempre es J


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Alicky said:


> Quizas me equivoque, pero creo que antiguamente, en vez de escribir con "j", esas palabras se escribian con"x". Y quizas de ahi viene la confusion. Yo siempre he oido decir "Mejico" y asi lo pronuncio yo, aun cuando escribo "Mexico". Y he oido a muchos mexicanos pronunciar "Mejico".
> Quizas depende de la persona o la zona no?


Alicky aunque se escribe México todos los mexicanos pronunciamos MeJico, como he dicho antes, en México la X tiene varios sonidos


----------



## rocioteag

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Hola Blowers aunque hemos hablado mucho de eso , te voy a decir algo el País desde que se independizo se llama Estados Unidos De Me*x*icanos, lo que pasa es que por grafía antes se llamaba Méjico pero por mexicanizarle ponemos la X como Javier, Xavier. Pero el país nunca ha cambiado de nombre desde hace mucho tiempo se escribe con X


 

Migue, Migue, ¿Cuándo se le agregó el De al nombre de nuestro país?  Yo me quedé en Estados Unidos Mexicanos, pero en fin, si ahora existe Aridoamérica, Oasisamérica y Mesoamérica, ¿que puedo saber yo?


----------



## rocioteag

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Alicky aunque se escribe México todos los mexicanos pronunciamos MeJico, como he dicho antes, en México la X tiene varios sonidos


¡Totalmente de acuerdo!

México es México aunque se pronuncie con J. 

Por otro lado, no me molesta como lo digan, pero el como lo escriben, como que me lastima los ojos  . 

Que es broma eh? no vaya alguien a tomarlo en serio.....


----------



## Miguelillo 87

rocioteag said:


> Migue, Migue, ¿Cuándo se le agregó el De al nombre de nuestro país?  Yo me quedé en Estados Unidos Mexicanos, pero en fin, si ahora existe Aridoamérica, Oasisamérica y Mesoamérica, ¿que puedo saber yo?


Lo siento se me fue la D, pero ahí les va los diferentes nombres que tenemos.
República de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos
Estados Unidos Mexicanos
México 
República Mexicana
 
Como podrán ver todos ellos con X,


----------



## Blower's daughter

Gracias chicos, Viva México Lindo!!! (pero que me suene méjico (con perdon) que me encanta).
Saludos


----------



## Woodybaru

gracias migue pero a lo que me referia es que aunque el sonido de la x sea otro nuestro amigos anglos (no offense) se na encargado de darle mas sonido de j que cualquier otra letra en castellano. saludos


----------



## pejeman

Blower's daughter said:


> Gracias chicos, Viva México Lindo!!! Saludos


 
Y màs en septiembre, que es el mes de la patria mexicana.


----------



## ILT

Como este hilo se está volviendo chat, mejor lo cerramos. Quien quiera participar, puede hacerlo en cualquiera de los otros hilos que hay sobre el tema; no tiene caso tener un hilo más sobre lo mismo


----------



## avalon2004

Hola

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "México" y "Méjico"? ¿Es que se escribe con 'j' en españa o me equivoco?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## polyy

En castellano es Méjico. Lo que ocurre es que como esta muy extendido el termino ingles Mexico, pues tambien se usa, pero el correcto en castellano ya te digo que es Méjico


----------



## rocioteag

polyy said:


> En castellano es Méjico. Lo que ocurre es que como esta muy extendido el termino ingles Mexico, pues tambien se usa, pero el correcto en castellano ya te digo que es Méjico


 
Se pronuncia con J pero se escribe con X. 

Te lo dice una mexicana,que vive en los Estados Unidos Mexicanos

Hope it Helps


----------



## Jonbo

A mí me parece que en castellano se escribe México, pero se pronuncia con Méjico.
Esa creo que es la explicación que me dieron en su día.


----------



## andym

a quick check suggests that the Mexicans on the forum use 'Mexico'. A ver....

[edit: too late...]


----------



## Hella

La Real Academia acogía los dos términos Méjico y México pero se recomienda México porque es el nombre oficial del país. Se pronuncia con J como dice Rocioteag.


----------



## Fernando

Hay ya miles de hilos sobre el tema.

Usa México (pronunciado "Méjico") y no te tirarán los trastos a la cabeza.


----------



## westopia

Yo recuerdo que cuando era pequeña en los libros aparecía como Méjico, pero ahora lo veo en todos lados como México, será por lo que ya dijeron por ahí, que usamos muchos términos en inglés, al menos en Latinoamérica.


----------



## PPC

Si no me equivoco, la x no viene del inglés sino que es una forma antigua de escribir lo que hoy es una J.

En latinoamérica han quedado viajas formas de escribir el castellano que en España evolucionó de otra manera.  Ej.  Fierro en Chile, hierro en otros países...


----------



## Fernando

westopia said:


> Yo recuerdo que cuando era pequeña en los libros aparecía como Méjico, pero ahora lo veo en todos lados como México, será por lo que ya dijeron por ahí, que usamos muchos términos en inglés, al menos en Latinoamérica.



No es un tema del inglés, es que en México se ha mantenido esta grafía del castellano antiguo.

Pero, por Jehová, NO PRONUNCIÉIS MÉKSICO.


----------



## andym

This may or may not be helpful:

_Origins of Mexico

The original inhabitants of Mexico called themselves the "Mexicas". The word 'Mexico' is identical in several languages, such as Mixtec, Otomi, Pame, and Tarasco. In "Nahuatl" (the language of the "Aztecs/Mexicas") it is the combination of three words:

1. Metx(tli) - 'moon'
2. xic(tli) - 'navel'
3. co - 'in'

This gives Mexico a meaning of "In the navel of the Moon". Since the postions of the lakes, upon which Mexico City was founded, are shaped like a rabbit and correspond to the same pattern on the moon._ (source)


----------



## westopia

gracias Fernado,

Aunque será un poco difícil para algunos eso de no pronunciar ¨MEKSICO¨, así como he oído decir ¨CHILI¨ por Chile


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

El caso de México es exactamente lo mismo al de Texas. Algunas personas lo escriben con "j" y otros (la mayoría) con "x".

Para muestra un ejemplo:

Acá en El Salvador tenemos una ciudad que se llama "Mejicanos", así escrita con letra "j" y ese nombre viene desde la época de la colonia, cuando Centroamérica estuvo brevemente unida a México, tiempo en el cual todo mundo escribía México con "j". Lo curioso es que cuando nos referimos a los ciudadanos de México si les decimos "mexicanos", pero cuando nos referimos a dicha ciudad la llamamos "Mejicanos", la que por cierto así figura escrita en el diccionario de la Real Academia.


----------



## Fernando

westopia said:


> así como he oído decir ¨CHILI¨ por Chile



He cambiado mi opinión acerca de la pena de muerte.


----------



## rocioteag

Fernando said:


> He cambiado mi opinión acerca de la pena de muerte.


 
Jajajaj Fernando, tus post han alegrado mi dia.

Westopia chilli (ingles) chile (español)

Meksico (pronunciación general de nuestro país por parte de las personas de habla inglesa)


----------



## loladamore

Fernando said:


> No es un tema del inglés, es que en México se ha mantenido esta grafía del castellano antiguo.


 
¡Ansina es!


----------



## ILT

This has been discussed many times before. 
Thread one
Thread two
Thread three
Thread four

This thread is now closed. You may continue the conversation in the open thread.


----------



## PaulinitaPauPau

Siempre he tenido esta duda, es aceptado en español Mexico, o es mas correcto Mejico?


----------



## Lillita

Se escribe México en América Latina y Méjico en España.


----------



## ILT

Este tema se ha discutido ya en varias ocasiones. Favor de consultar uno de tales hilos.

Este hilo queda cerrado.

ILT/Moderadora


----------



## MILL83

I have seen both forms of Mexico used in the same context. Which is correct?


----------



## Bilma

Mexicans would say* Mexico.*


----------



## Filis Cañí

Today's grammar rules prescribe the spelling with a J, but Mexicans keep the old spelling with an X for sentimental (?) reasons.


----------



## Bilma

Filis Cañí said:


> Today's grammar rules prescribe the spelling with a J


 
Really, I have never heard of that.



I do not think it is sentimental reasons it is the way we are taught to write it.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Bilma said:


> Really, I have never heard of that.


 
Estoy seguro de que sí.  ¿Escribe usted jamón o xamón? ¿Jinete o xinete? ¿Mojar o moxar? ¿Quejica o quexica?


----------



## CanalGirl

Filis Cañí said:


> Estoy seguro de que sí.  ¿Escribe usted jamón o xamón? ¿Jinete o xinete? ¿Mojar o moxar? ¿Quejica o quexica?


 
Eso no quiere decir que sea por motivos sentimentales...
No solamente los mexicanos lo escriben con x. Los demás latinoamericanos, en su mayoría, también lo hacen. Por lo menos fue lo que me enseñaron en el cole.


----------



## UVA-Q

MILL83 said:


> I have seen both forms of Mexico used in the same context. Which is correct?


 
The *correct form* to write the name of the country is *México*, but in Europe the people use to write it as Méjico.

Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

There are a lot of threads about this same topic. I don't know about the rest of mexicans but I prefer Mé*x*ico with "*X*" because the official name of my country is:
Estados Unidos Me*x*icanos
On my passport cover it says: *MÉXICO* not MÉJICO

It is a matter of _identity,_ not sentimental.


----------



## Filis Cañí

UVA-Q said:


> The *correct form* to write the name of the country is *México*, but in Europe the people use to write it as Méjico.
> 
> Saludos


 
La forma de escribirlo *como Dios manda* es *Méjico*.


----------



## Bilma

Filis Cañí said:


> La forma de escribirlo *como Dios manda* es *Méjico*.


 

Stop messing with us Filis    (Just kidding) But by the way México or Mexico in English


----------



## UVA-Q

Bilma said:


> Stop messing with us Filis (Just kidding) But by the way México or Mexico in English


 
Cierto, gracias por la corrección Bilma.

Saludos


----------



## Bilma

Filis Cañí said:


> Today's grammar rules prescribe the spelling with a J, but Mexicans keep the old spelling with an X for sentimental (?) reasons.


 

*México*. La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación correcta, [méjiko] (no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>[méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc. (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). La aparente falta de correspondencia entre grafía y pronunciación se debe a que la letra _x_ que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (→</SPAN> Oaxaca y Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra _j_ (→</SPAN> x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ *se recomiendan las grafías con x por ser las usadas en el propio país* y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Filis Cañí

No se me enfaden, foristas, que yo siempre lo escribo con X. *Forma recomendada* no es lo mismo que *forma correcta*.

*México*. La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación correcta, [méjiko] (no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>[méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc. (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). La aparente falta de correspondencia entre grafía y pronunciación se debe a que la letra _x_ que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (→</SPAN> Oaxaca y Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra _j_ (→</SPAN> x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_ por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Bilma

UVA-Q said:


> Cierto, gracias por la corrección Bilma.
> 
> Saludos


 


I was not correcting you (or anybody)....


----------



## ILT

This subject has been discussed many times before. To prevent any further repetition, please read and participate in other threads in the matter that are open for discussion.

México o Méjico


----------

